# Allods Online



## ohhli (18. Oktober 2009)

hey !!

Wollte mal wissen was ihr so von allods haltet ?
meine pos. und neg. eindrücke:

+ tolles tutorial
+ schöne grafik für f2p
+ nette Umgebung
+ große rassen/klassen auswahl (28 klassen)
+ Astral PVP
+ Goblinnball PVP
+ Magier ist nicht gleich Magier da jeder einzelne char komplett frei skillbar ist
+ schöne effekte
+ rießige Hauptstadt

- laufanimation
- Uniformen des Imperiums

ich denke allods kann das beste f2p mmorpg werden.
besser als ROM ist es


----------



## Egooz (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würds schon längst mal antesten, warte da aber lieber auf (wenigstens) eine englische Version.


Interessant klingt das Spiel aber definitiv.


----------



## Kíba (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die russische OB auch gespielt und finde dort auch, zugegeben, Sachen, die mich ziemlich stören, aber die sind nicht äquivalent zu den ganzen positiven Dingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es lohnt sich es zu testen, wenn es dann in Deutschland draußen ist. =)


----------



## Bundesbaer (21. Oktober 2009)

Apropro testen - scheinbar geht bald die Beta los. Zumindest werden nun die ersten Beta Keys verschenkt:
http://community.mmohub.de/forum/allgemein...u-gewinnen-2284


----------



## ohhli (21. Oktober 2009)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Apropro testen - scheinbar geht bald die Beta los. Zumindest werden nun die ersten Beta Keys verschenkt:
> http://community.mmohub.de/forum/allgemein...u-gewinnen-2284



ahhh thx...
nja hoffe das ich einen bekomme


----------



## Yozei (22. Oktober 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zock schon seit ner woche die russische beta!
sau geil das game ich empfehle es jedem weiter!!!!


----------



## ohhli (2. November 2009)

die offizielle homepage ist da !!
jetzt wird es doch bald losgehen !!


----------



## Tic0 (12. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß läuft ja jetzt die US Beta.

Spiele es jetzt auch seit kurzem. Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus bisher finde ich.
Die Grafik ist richtig gut (angenehm) und vom Spiel her ists auch ordentlich...
zugegeben wenig neues, aber dennoch gut abgekupfert muss man sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (14. November 2009)

Sind eigentlich noch Keys für die Closed Beta verfügbar? Gibts da noch ein paar Seiten die die Keys vergibt?


----------



## Kíba (14. November 2009)

Gewinnspiele laufen fast non-stop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab sogar noch drei Keys übrig. xD


----------



## ohhli (17. November 2009)

cb startet am 19.11.09 um 13.00 Uhr


----------



## Kankuso (17. November 2009)

need key bitte


----------



## Kíba (17. November 2009)

Hab genau 3 PMs bekommen. An die gingen auch die Keys. Hgw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht sich ingame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

jo lass ma absprechen, was wir werden, damit wir nich ganz so verloren am anfang sin ;D

ich wäre gerne Imperium und zwar ein Xadaganian Rächer.

mfg  
und nochma danke an Kiba  ^^ schmeckt gut und is nett  xDD


----------



## arenasturm (19. November 2009)

mag auch nen key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kíba (22. November 2009)

Bin ein Xadaganian Mentalist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja. Hab wieder 2 Key erhalten. xP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (22. November 2009)

woher ? Oo


----------



## Ssu (23. November 2009)

Ich haette noch Interesse an einem Key. Also falls noch wer einen uebrig hat.. ^^


----------



## alburak (5. Dezember 2009)

falls noch keys übrig sind, ich würde auch gern mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Serran (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel klingt sehr interessant...

Falls jemand einen Key hat , eincah mal melden bitte =)


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

alle wollen se nen key ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2009)

Woher bekommt ihr die keys?
würds auch mal gern testen, sieht echt nice aus.
Bin in letzer zeit auf einem trip, muss alles testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohhli (15. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Woher bekommt ihr die keys?
> würds auch mal gern testen, sieht echt nice aus.
> Bin in letzer zeit auf einem trip, muss alles testen
> 
> ...



laufen zurzeit genug gewinnspiele


----------



## DoktorElmo (16. Dezember 2009)

Ein Tipp:
Onlinewelten!

Da hab ich grad noch einen abgestaubt...

Bin grad am saugen vom Client, ist das Spiel besser als ROM?
Und hats Chancen erfolgreicher als ROM zu werden? Weil das geht ja in letzter Zeit durch immer teurere Preise ziemlich den Bach runter, auch wenns mir immernoch Spaß macht..

Allods sieht aber seehr nett aus.


----------



## Exeone (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein key

F6382108-BB92-4E67-807E-42C0AFDFC460 

der jenige der ihn als erstes eingibt gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre coool wenn derjenige sich dann auch melden würde


----------



## ohhli (17. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Bin grad am saugen vom Client, ist das Spiel besser als ROM?
> Und hats Chancen erfolgreicher als ROM zu werden? Weil das geht ja in letzter Zeit durch immer teurere Preise ziemlich den Bach runter, auch wenns mir immernoch Spaß macht..
> 
> Allods sieht aber seehr nett aus.



Ich persönlich finde es intressanter und aufwendiger als rom.
ist aber geschmacksache

jetzt kann man allerdings noch nicht alzu viel sagen da das spiel ja in der cb ist


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ein Tipp:
> Onlinewelten!
> 
> Da hab ich grad noch einen abgestaubt...
> ...


Also ich finde es sehr viel besser als ROM und für ein kostenloses Spiel richtig gut, es fühlt sich irgendwie besser an als ROM.


----------



## SmokySash (20. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Hier mal ein key
> 
> F6382108-BB92-4E67-807E-42C0AFDFC460
> 
> ...



Hammer wie geil ich hab ihn bekommen, habe kollegen im skype, der auch einen hat und bin nun seit 3 oder 4 stunde auf der suche.
Sollte ich eine weiteren bekommen druch teilnahmen werde ich ihn auch gerne weitergeben ..


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Puh... 2,3 GB Download.

Achja Key gibts auf http://contest.mmosite.com/giveaway/allods/ ... Leider nur für US, für Deutsche konnte ich keinen finden.


----------



## Krassandra (21. Dezember 2009)

> Bin grad am saugen vom Client, ist das Spiel besser als ROM?
> Und hats Chancen erfolgreicher als ROM zu werden? Weil das geht ja in letzter Zeit durch immer teurere Preise ziemlich den Bach runter, auch wenns mir immernoch Spaß macht..



Das Spiel ist anders als RoM. In Allods Online kann man z.B. seine Skillpunkte selbst verteilen. Die Grafik ist besser/detaillierter als in RoM und auch der Sound (Musik und Umgebungsgeräusche) sind stimmungsvoller. Diesbezüglich merkt man dem Spiel an, daß es mal nicht aus Asien kommt. Dafür gibt es kein 2-Klassensystem und ein Haus-System gibt es auch nicht.

Die Rassen und Klassenauswahl ist vielfältig, allerdings ist man bei dem Charakterdesign z.B. auf feste Haarfarben festgelegt, zwischen denen man wählen kann. Eine quasi unendliche Farbvielfalt wie in RoM gibt es nicht.

Das Leveln scheint mir deutlich länger zu dauern. Bis auf Level 6 hab ich 3 Stunden gebraucht (Beschwörer und Kleriker), kann aber auch sein, daß ich da ausgerechnet die am langsam zu levelnden Klassen erwischt habe.

Meinem Eindruck nach hat das Spiel großes Potential. Ob es erfolgreich wird oder nicht dürfte dann davon abhängig sein, wie der CS in das Spiel integriert wird und ob es quasi auch nur ein "Pimpwettbewerb" wird oder man tatsächlich mal sowas wie "Skill" braucht, um im Spiel mithalten zu können.


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Dezember 2009)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist anders als RoM. In Allods Online kann man z.B. seine Skillpunkte selbst verteilen. Die Grafik ist besser/detaillierter als in RoM und auch der Sound (Musik und Umgebungsgeräusche) sind stimmungsvoller. Diesbezüglich merkt man dem Spiel an, daß es mal nicht aus Asien kommt. Dafür gibt es kein 2-Klassensystem und ein Haus-System gibt es auch nicht.
> 
> Die Rassen und Klassenauswahl ist vielfältig, allerdings ist man bei dem Charakterdesign z.B. auf feste Haarfarben festgelegt, zwischen denen man wählen kann. Eine quasi unendliche Farbvielfalt wie in RoM gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...




Von Level 6 in 3 Stunden kann ich nur träumen, zock seit dem Start der CB2 und bin erst Level 8 und das waren locker schon 12 oder mehr Stunden. Also das Leveln ist zumindest als Magier echt mühsam, allein weil der Mage leider so wenig Schaden macht, trotz blauem/grünen RufEquip, Feuerpfeil auf 3 geskillt und das meiste auf Int. 
Also das Balancing muss aufjedenfall noch nachgebessert werden.

Das der CS mal wieder spielentscheidend sein wird, davon kann man mittlerweile fast ausgehen. Mounts gibt´s wahrscheinlich über den CS und die Mats die man fürs umspeccen gibts ebenfalls im CS, ganz zu schweigen von den Runen wahrscheinlich...

Ansonsten ist das Spiel echt Top und von den FreeMMO`s aufjedenfall das hochwertigste.

mfg


----------



## ohhli (21. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Also das Leveln ist zumindest als Magier echt mühsam, allein weil der Mage leider so wenig Schaden macht, trotz blauem/grünen RufEquip, Feuerpfeil auf 3 geskillt und das meiste auf Int.
> Also das Balancing muss aufjedenfall noch nachgebessert werden.



ab lvl 10 geht der magier ab
generell beginnt das spiel so richtig erst ab lvl 10 (zusätzliche skillbäume,crafting usw.)


----------



## Dominau (21. Dezember 2009)

Auf onlinewelten gibts 15 keys. hab grad einen bekommen
www.Allods-Info.de


----------



## Bakual (22. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Von Level 6 in 3 Stunden kann ich nur träumen, zock seit dem Start der CB2 und bin erst Level 8 und das waren locker schon 12 oder mehr Stunden. Also das Leveln ist zumindest als Magier echt mühsam, allein weil der Mage leider so wenig Schaden macht, trotz blauem/grünen RufEquip, Feuerpfeil auf 3 geskillt und das meiste auf Int.


Leveln ist sehr langsam, was auch eher typisch ist für F2P Spiele (Itemshop mit XP Boostern wollen ja verkauft sein).

Als Magier musst die Spells einmal richtig lesen, danach gehts auch etwas schneller. Also erstmal den Eispell drauf (mit 6 Trigger), dann zweimal den Feuerspell, dann wieder Eisspell, zweimal Feuerspell und sobald Mob unter 25% mit Blitz weitermachen. Damit gings recht ok für mich.
Langsam ists aber allemal.


----------



## Madir (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsam Leveln kann ich nicht feststellen, zumindest bis Level 15, es geht ja auch nur bis 40. Mag aber auch Klassen abhängig sein, reine Caster hab ich bisher nicht gespielt. Aber wenn es um Schaden geht geht es wohl er um Killspeed als um Levelspeed, da spielen die Stats/Equip eine große Rolle und da ist Allods etwas dünn Dokumentiert bzw. die Beschreibungen nicht immer gleich nachvollziehbar. Am besten mal ein paar Guides/Infos lesen, ein paar Punkte mehr oder weniger in einem Stat können erheblichen Einfluss haben. Aber der Levelspeed ist eh begrenzt und nicht für Powergamer ausgelegt, Müdigkeit begrenzt das Leveln enorm.

Was mir bei Allods positiv auffällt, es gibt unmengen an Quests, Ruffarmen ist keine sich ewig hinziehende Angelegenheit und geht in einer Gruppe sehr schnell. Über den Itemshop gibt es meines Wissens keine Xp Boost Geschichten etc. sondern bisher bekannt sind lediglich Dinge die einem das Leben vereinfachen bzw. Zeitsparen aber keine die den Char/Equip groß beeinflussen. 
Klar sind da viele Dinge bei eigentlich jeder haben will (mehr Taschenplätze, Umskillen, Schlüssel für Kisten etc.) und dann hoffentlich auch kauft, aber das meiste kann man auch ingame bekommen, allerdings meist mit sehr langen langweiligen Grind Geschichten.  Aber das ist imho völlig in Ordnung, so ein Spiel will schließlich finanziert werden.

Werds trotzdem (erstmal?) nicht spielen, global Agenda und Star Treck Online hören sich für mich viel interessanter an. Aber wer ein klassisches Themepark Spiel ala WoW sucht wird bei Allods sicherlich auf seine Kosten kommen. Und einige sich interessant anhörende Neuerungen gibt es ja auch, Goblinball, Luftschiffe, FFA Luftschlachten PvP im Astralraum etc.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Levelgeschwindigekit kam mir ebenfalls ziemlich langsam vor - was ja aber nichts Schlechtes sein muss.
Weiß man eigtl. schon etwas neues darüber, ob man zukünftig auf einem Server beide Fraktionen spielen kann? Würde mir nämlich die Levelgebiete auf beiden Seiten gerne ankucken.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Nein wird es nicht da sonst das ganze system mehr oder weniger nicht funktioniert. Aber es wir mehrere shards geben wo du dann auf einem imperium und auf dem anderen Liga spielen kannst.

btw bin nun seit anfang CBT2 dabei und finde das spiel echt gut. Zwar noch verbuggt aber es ist nun mal noch ne beta und nicht zum spielen da sonder zum testen. Also immer schön die gefunden bugs reporten und zwar hier: 
http://allodsonline-de.ning.com/group/communityreporter


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab 2 Stunden für Level 6 3/4 gespielt, auf US Servern ist aktuell Level 20 max. Level.


----------



## Shaxul (23. Dezember 2009)

Gesulon schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht da sonst das ganze system mehr oder weniger nicht funktioniert. Aber es wir mehrere shards geben wo du dann auf einem imperium und auf dem anderen Liga spielen kannst.
> 
> btw bin nun seit anfang CBT2 dabei und finde das spiel echt gut. Zwar noch verbuggt aber es ist nun mal noch ne beta und nicht zum spielen da sonder zum testen. Also immer schön die gefunden bugs reporten und zwar hier:
> http://allodsonline-de.ning.com/group/communityreporter



Möchtest du mir erklären, wieso dann "das ganze System mehr oder weniger nicht funktioniert"? In anderen MMORPGs gibts schließlich auch PvE und PvP Server. Selbst in WoW kann man mittlerweile auf PvP-Servern beide Fraktionen spielen.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Möchtest du mir erklären, wieso dann "das ganze System mehr oder weniger nicht funktioniert"? In anderen MMORPGs gibts schließlich auch PvE und PvP Server. Selbst in WoW kann man mittlerweile auf PvP-Servern beide Fraktionen spielen.



Also, wenn man beide fraktionen auf einem Server spielen könnte, dann wäre es möglich die andere seite sozusagen "auszuspionieren". Schnell als Imperium einloggen gucken was die machen ausloggen und auf Liga einloggen und den anderen erzählen. Vorallem bei Allods sehr blöd da man z.b. mit einem Astralschiff zu einer Raidinstanz fliegen muss, sich dann da die beute erspielt und dann wieder zurück. Erst wenn man auf dem Allod wieder angekommen ist, bekommt man die beute. Es kann passieren das man von anderen Mitspielern angegriffen wird. Wenn man nun zwei characktere hat , ein liga , ein imperium, dann kann man ja gucken mit dem einen wer grade eine raid instanz plant , um loggen und drauf warten das man die ausbeuten kann. 

Und zu WoW ... tjoa ... WoW wird immer lächerlicher wie ich finde. Hab gott sei dank vor nem Jahr schon damit aufgehört weil es mir zu blöd wurde. Aber das ist ja ein anderes thema.


----------



## Madir (23. Dezember 2009)

Gesulon schrieb:


> Also, wenn man beide fraktionen auf einem Server spielen könnte, dann wäre es möglich die andere seite sozusagen "auszuspionieren". Schnell als Imperium einloggen gucken was die machen ausloggen und auf Liga einloggen und den anderen erzählen.



Das ist ein f2p, da kann sich jeder auch mal eben ein paar zusätzliche accounts machen, also ist es imho egal ob man das auch mit einem account machen kann.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Das ist ein f2p, da kann sich jeder auch mal eben ein paar zusätzliche accounts machen, also ist es imho egal ob man das auch mit einem account machen kann.



naja um einen zusätzlichen Account zu bekommen musst man ja auch eine andere email adresse haben. 
Und meines wissens nach ist multi acc verboten, weiß das aber nicht genau. 

Und natürlich ist es f2p und bestimmt wird es solche leute geben die unfair spielen , aber das gib es überall und ist kaum zu verhindern. Man kann es diesen leuten aber erschweren in dem man nur eine seite pro server wählen kann.


----------



## Krassandra (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie soll das PvP denn später mal genau aussehen? Wenn man ständig und überall angegriffen werden kann scheidet das Spiel, so nett es auch grafisch und vom Gameplay her ist, für mich aus, denn mir ist kein F2P Spiel bekannt, wo es wirklich so etwas wie Balancing gibt und unweigerlich werden solche Spiele schnell zum Tummelplatz des Bodensatzes der Gesellschaft.

Mal davon ab das ein Cashshop und PvP sich meiner Meinung nach gegenseitig ausschliessen.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Wie soll das PvP denn später mal genau aussehen? Wenn man ständig und überall angegriffen werden kann scheidet das Spiel, so nett es auch grafisch und vom Gameplay her ist, für mich aus, denn mir ist kein F2P Spiel bekannt, wo es wirklich so etwas wie Balancing gibt und unweigerlich werden solche Spiele schnell zum Tummelplatz des Bodensatzes der Gesellschaft.
> 
> Mal davon ab das ein Cashshop und PvP sich meiner Meinung nach gegenseitig ausschliessen.



Der cash shop wird nur dazu da sein um z.b. schneller zu leveln . Aber dort wird keine Ausrüstung o.ä. angeboten.

Zum PvP kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen da ich sebs erst lvl 13 bin und es ers mit lvl 20 so richtig anfängt, vorher gibt es nur Arenen in den man PvP machen kann.


----------



## Sin (23. Dezember 2009)

Gesulon schrieb:


> Der cash shop wird nur dazu da sein um z.b. schneller zu leveln . Aber dort wird keine Ausrüstung o.ä. angeboten.



Das haben die bei runes of Magic auch gesagt, aber die Tatsache sieht anders aus.


----------



## Gesulon (23. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Das haben die bei runes of Magic auch gesagt, aber die Tatsache sieht anders aus.


 Allods ist nicht Runes of Magic. 

Naja das game ist noch in der Beta phase und es gibt bis jetzt noch nicht mal den Cash Shop. Also abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (24. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist für mich momentan die Luft ein bisschen raus, da es am 29. wieder einen Charakterwipe gibt. Da lohnt sich das Leveln wohl erst in der OpenBeta...

Ansonsten ein tolles Spiel!


----------



## ohhli (24. Dezember 2009)

wo steht das ?


----------



## Gesulon (25. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Leider ist für mich momentan die Luft ein bisschen raus, da es am 29. wieder einen Charakterwipe gibt. Da lohnt sich das Leveln wohl erst in der OpenBeta...
> 
> Ansonsten ein tolles Spiel!



Ähm das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Warum sollte es ein Charwipe geben ? Das max lvl wurde doch grade erst auf 25 angehoben. 
Die CBT2 ist noch nicht zuende , und es wurde auch gesagt das die chars in die OB übernommen werden sollen. Natürlich nicht in die Final.

Bitte gib eine seriöse quelle (am besten aus dem Offziellen Forum, dort hab ich nämlich nichts gefunden dies bezüglich).


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Dezember 2009)

@Gesulon: Wurde vorgestern im Zonenchat von der Startinsel ewig lang diskutiert, das am 29. die CB2 aufhört und im Jänner dann die CB3 beginnt, wo Lvl 20-40 ausprobiert wird und man direkt mit Level 20 beginnt.<br /><br />Die paar Typen die das verbreiteten meinten sie wüssten das von einem GM persönlich und ein paar haben daraufhin sofort "aufgehört", weil sich ja dann das Leveln gar nicht auszahlt. Ich persönlich finde auch, das die CB dann viel zu kurz war...


----------



## Gesulon (25. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> @Gesulon: Wurde vorgestern im Zonenchat von der Startinsel ewig lang diskutiert, das am 29. die CB2 aufhört und im Jänner dann die CB3 beginnt, wo Lvl 20-40 ausprobiert wird und man direkt mit Level 20 beginnt.<br /><br />Die paar Typen die das verbreiteten meinten sie wüssten das von einem GM persönlich und ein paar haben daraufhin sofort "aufgehört", weil sich ja dann das Leveln gar nicht auszahlt. Ich persönlich finde auch, das die CB dann viel zu kurz war...



Solange nichts offizelles im Forum oder auf der HP steht glaube ich das nicht. 

Wie du schon sagst ein paar typen haben das verbreitet. Sind halt nur Gerüchte. 

Und btw. du sagst das sich das leveln sich dann nicht lohnt, nun ja, das ist eine Beta und du wurdest eingeladen (oder hast den Key gewonnen) zum Testen und nicht um zu spielen. 
Das Spiel muss auf seine Herz und Nieren geprüft werden, da nützt es nichts wenn die mehrzahl aller Betatester nur normal spielen (wie es nun mal leider ist) . 

Und meines Wissens nach würde [GM]Selinaar das auch nicht einfach so zu jemandem sagen sonder entweder im World chat posten damit es alle lesen können und dazu noch im Forum.


----------



## Krassandra (25. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Leider ist für mich momentan die Luft ein bisschen raus, da es am 29. wieder einen Charakterwipe gibt. Da lohnt sich das Leveln wohl erst in der OpenBeta...
> 
> Ansonsten ein tolles Spiel!



Du sollst das Spiel testen und nicht spielen. Seit wann "lohnt" leveln in einer Closed Beta?

Wenn tatsächlich am 29. die CB2 endet und ab Januar die CB3 mit einem Char ab Level 20 beginnt, würde ich das sehr begrüßen, da ich zwar gern ein Spiel teste, es allerdings nicht hauptberuflich mache und somit nicht die Zeit habe in einem kurzen Zeitraum bereits einen Charakter auf Level St. Pusemuckel zu spielen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Dezember 2009)

Gesulon schrieb:


> Solange nichts offizelles im Forum oder auf der HP steht glaube ich das nicht.
> 
> Wie du schon sagst ein paar typen haben das verbreitet. Sind halt nur Gerüchte.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Leveln zahlt sich nicht aus hab nicht ich gesagt, das hab ich zitiert von denen die aufgehört haben. Ich reporte eh fleißig Bugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem finde ich 12 Tage viel zu kurz um den Levelzeitraum 1-20 auf Herz und Nieren zu Prüfen, aber es wundert mich eh, da auf der Hauptseite ja in den News gepostet wurde "Da wir in nächster Zeit keinen Charakterwipe planen..."


----------



## Gesulon (26. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Leveln zahlt sich nicht aus hab nicht ich gesagt, das hab ich zitiert von denen die aufgehört haben. Ich reporte eh fleißig Bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehst du, du hast die Gerüchte grade selbst entkräftet. Also was lernen wir dadraus? Nicht auf irgendein Geplapper von Leuten hören die wohl möglich nur das Spiel schlecht machen wollen. Warum auch immer. Aber irgendein Grund müssen sie ja haben, um so ein Gerücht in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. Dezember 2009)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Leider ist für mich momentan die Luft ein bisschen raus, da es am 29. wieder einen Charakterwipe gibt. Da lohnt sich das Leveln wohl erst in der OpenBeta...
> 
> Ansonsten ein tolles Spiel!




Schau mal im Lexikon nach was das Wort Beta bedeutet....schade das solche Leute einen Key bekommen

Und dein Post #53 klingt wie eine billige Ausrede......


----------



## DoktorElmo (28. Dezember 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Schau mal im Lexikon nach was das Wort Beta bedeutet....schade das solche Leute einen Key bekommen
> 
> Und dein Post #53 klingt wie eine billige Ausrede......



Schrecklich, Weltuntergang, wir haben ja sonst keine Probleme.
Plöden Leute die ein Spiel testen wollen bekommen einen Key, wo gibt´s den sowas. Ich weiß, ich bin Abschaum der Gesellschaft und all das.

Es gibt bis jetzt recht wenig Leute die Level 20 oder gar 25 erreicht haben, und das sind meistens die die auf´s zocken und leveln aus sind und nicht alles ausprobieren, um so eventuelle Fehler zu entdecken. Momentan wird gerade mal die erste Instanz wirklich durchkämpft und das bis morgen der Level20er Content und Level25er Content wirklich so intensiv ausgetestet wurde ist zweifelhaft, aber da die CB3 ja jetzt anscheinend doch nicht morgen beginnt, ist das Problem aus der Welt geschafft und die ganze Diskussion hat keinen Sinn.

Leg´ mal einen Gang zurück, nicht alle sind so elitär und keine "solchen Leute" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (29. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der angeblichen CBT3, die heute beginnen sollte, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Hab die offizielle Seite von oben bis unten durchflügt und das Forum abgeklappert und da stand nix von offizieller Seite, dass heute die 3. Phase starten sollte.

Zum Spiel selbst muß ich sagen, dass ich wirklich sehr angenehm überrascht wurde. Allein das Tut am Anfang fand ich sehr motivierend. Da bekommt man gleich das Gefühl mittendrin im Geschehen zu sein und ist kein unwichtiger Tölpel, der mit ein paar "Hol mir dies" und "Töte mir das"- Questen abgespeist wird. Klar, die gibt es dennoch, aber sie passen harmonischer ins ganze Geschehen. Auch wie die Story vorangetrieben wird, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Die Grafik lässt sich auch sehr schön anschauen und fängt die Atmosphäre des Spiels sehr gut und harmonisch ein.

Ein weiterer Punkt, der mir gut gefällt, ist die grosse Rassenwahl. Ich habe selten erlebt, dass ein F2P gleich 3 Rassen auf jeder Seite einbringt, also hier insgesamt 6 Rassen zur Auswahl stehen, die sich in zwei Fraktionen aufteilen.

Auch das Leveln gefällt mir so wie es jetzt ist. Man kommt recht gut voran, aber nicht so schnell, dass man nur so durchrusht.

Woran noch gearbeitet werden muß, ist die Lokalisation, die noch an einigen Stellen hackt, aber wenn man dieses fleißig ins Forum bei denen postet, wird das denke ich auch noch werden. Aber dafür isses ja auch noch eine CB, die dafür da ist, solche Fehler zu finden und auszumerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im allen ein Spiel mit viel Potenzial, was hoffentlich auch genutzt wird.


----------



## ohhli (29. Dezember 2009)

ja die cb3 beginnt am 29 !!!
aber in der US-version ; )


----------



## Gesulon (29. Dezember 2009)

ohhli schrieb:


> ja die cb3 beginnt am 29 !!!
> aber in der US-version ; )



genau. Hab die mail auch bekommen. 
Für alle intressierten hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohhli (9. Januar 2010)

*Stresstest Event*

laut homepage :

_Um den Start der Closed Beta Test Phase 3 zu feiern, werden alle Spieler, die sich vor dem 22. Januar 2010 auf http://de.allods.gPotato.eu/ad/ registrieren, Zugang zu Allods Online für den Stress-Test und für die restliche Closed Beta haben._

also jeder der keinen key hat wird sich freuen


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt heute in der Mittagspause das erste mal einloggen konnte bin ich voll im Allods-Fieber. Am liebsten würde ich jetzt ein oder zwei Tage Urlaub nehmen um ausführlich meine kleine Gibberling-Wächter-Crew zu spielen, leider hatten wir heute morgen nen Ausfall in der Firma und ich krieg keinen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, meine Gibberlings haben es in den knapp 30 Minuten die ich bis jetzt hatte auf Level 5 geschafft, hier mal meine ersten Eindrücke:

+ Steuerung ist nach kurzem umkonfigurieren sehr nah an WoW, d.h. ich komme sofort klar
+ Kampfsystem, die fehlende Auto-Attack habe ich trotz anfänglicher Skepsis nicht eine Sekunde vermisst, der Wächter spielt sich durch 2 Resourcen (selbstregenerierende "Energie" und "Kampfvorteil" der durch Fähigkeiten-Einsatz aufgebaut wird) angenehm "frisch"
+ Attribute dürfen selbst verteilt werden und sind schön differenziert, Einsteiger erhalten eine Hilfe welche Attribute Sinn machen
+ grosse Vielfalt in der Charakterentwicklung, Skillungssystem abseits der ausgelutschten Pfade (zumindest in der Theorie, wie es sich dann praktisch auswirkt kann ich erst beurteilen wenn ich Lvl 10-15 geknackt habe)
+ Die Grafik schaut für f2p absolut grossartig aus, Gibberlings lassen sich optisch sehr unterschiedlich gestalten (andere Rassen habe ich nicht ausprobiert), einzig einige Animations-Übergänge im Eröffnungs-Event fand ich etwas ruppig geschnitten

- f2p, die Erfahrung lehrt das es nichts umsonst gibt, um das Spiel ernsthaft spielen zu können wird man um den Shop wohl nicht drumrum kommen und da kommt man wohl über die 10-15 € die man sonst als Abo-Gebühr hätte
- die Vielfalt in der Charakterentwicklung lässt katastrophale Fehlskillungen zu, gerade Einsteiger dürften hier überfordert sein

Das sind soweit meine ersten Eindrücke, ich werde jetzt noch so viel wie meine Freizeit erlaubt weiter zocken und hoffe das die sich noch festigen.

An diejenigen die schon länger zocken hätt ich allerdings noch 2-3 Fragen:

- Der Krieger scheint nach den Beschreibungen wenig mit Schutz zu tun zu haben obwohl 2 von 4 Kriegerklassen ein Def-Talent haben. Die Diskussionen im off. Forum drehen sich beim Krieger eigendlich auch nur um Damage, vom tanken wird so richtig nur beim Paladin gesprochen. Kann der Krieger (speziell Gibberling-Wächter) vernünftig als MT fungieren oder ist er nur als DD wirklich ernst zu nehmen?

- Ich möchte UNBEDINGT Gibberlings spielen, fühle mich in der DD-Rolle aber dauerhaft nicht wirklich wohl (zur "entspannung" zwischendurch mal nen Monat DD oder so ist OK). Sollte der Wächter nicht zum Tank taugen, gibt es die Möglichkeit den Behüter irgendwie funktional als Heiler aufzuziehen, bzw. den Psioniker (aus dem Archetypen werde ich nicht richtig schlau...)?


----------



## Sin (18. Januar 2010)

Also heiler gibt es nur 2 im spiel: Die Priesterklasse und den beschwörer. Der Druide kann lediglich sich selbst und sein pet heilen, bzw hat einen minimalen hot und kann tränke in das inventar der spieler zaubern.


----------



## Gesulon (18. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab einen Gibberling Seher (psioniker) auf lvl 17. 

Der Psioniker hat gute DoT effckte, haut ordentlich schaden raus, (zwei mobs jewals ein lvl über mir mit dem Zwillig kein problem).
Der Psioniker ist aber eine reine DD Klasse. Kann nicht heilen, kann nicht Tanken, nur ordentlich Schaden austeilen.


----------



## ohhli (19. Januar 2010)

also der krieger kann auch als tank gespielt werden zwar nicht so gut wie der pala aber es ist möglich
er hat ja auch 3-4 aggro skills

siehe hier


----------



## Mäuserich (19. Januar 2010)

So, gestern Abend habe ich es auf Level 8 geschafft und so langsam merke ich auch mal das mein Lebensbalken abnimmt wenn ich geschlagen werde ^^

Nachdem ich jetzt auch mal mit dem Talentrechner rumgespielt habe (danke ohhli) habe ich festgestellt das es auch für Krieger wohl genügend Tank Fähigkeiten gibt. Ich werde zusehen das ich bis Donnerstag meine Wächter so auf Lvl 15-16 bekomme damit ich noch ein paar mehr Aspekte live sehe und am Freitag zock ich nochmal nen Seher-Trupp an um zu sehen wie's sich in Allods so als Manaklasse spielt.

Es bleibt nur zu hoffen das ich nach dem 22.01. weiterhin Zugang hab, würde gerne noch viel mehr anstesten / ausprobieren.


----------



## Shaxul (19. Januar 2010)

Da Mäuserich das schon richtig vorbildlich gemacht hat, möcht' ich auch mal ein bisschen meine Meinung zu Allods Online schildern:

Also ich habe mit der ersten closed Beta angefangen. Hatte damals einen Heiler bei den Arisen (Ketzer/Heretic) auf Level 10 gespielt.
Nach dem Charwipe hab' ich dann mal alle Grundklassen so auf Level 4-5 getestet und bin jetzt irgendwie bei den Kreuzrittern (also Paladin bei den Menschen) hängen geblieben.
Ich wollte ursprünglich beim Imperium spielen (Orks!), aber das erste größere Levelgebiet, die Stadt Nezebgrad, fand ich irgendwie sehr lahm. Da ist das erst Levelgebiet der Liga meiner Meinung nach sehr viel ansprechender gestaltet.

Positives und Negatives

*Pro:*
- Sehr schöne Grafik und Animationen, trotzdem sind die Systemanforderungen wirklich in Ordnung.
- Tolle Ideen für neue Völker (Gibberlinge und Arisen).
- Das Spiel wirkt für ein F2P sehr homogen, soll heißen: alles wirkt wie aus einem Guß.
- Zauber lassen sich quasi "in Reserve" casten - Man kann beispielsweise einen Feuerball oder einen Heilspruch "vor"-zaubern und ihn in der Hand umher tragen, bis man ihn braucht. Der Zauberspruch lässt sich daraufhin instant casten. Tolle Idee, ist auch grafisch sehr schön umgesetzt.
- Steuerung erinnert (wie Mäuserich es beschrieben hat) sehr an WoW bzw. ähnliche Spiele. Ich führe das mal als positiven Punkt auf, da die Steuerung gut von der Hand geht und man hier nichts "verschlimmbessert" hat, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte.
- Neben Skill- sind bei jedem Levelansteig auch Attributspunkte selbst verteilbar. Hierbei sind die für die eigene Klasse wichtigen Attribute farblich hinterlegt, so dass man als Einstieger nicht Gefähr läuft, sich hier groß zu vertun - Super!
- Die meisten Rüstungssets in der Charaktererstellung sehen super aus, auch wenn den "Wolfenstein-Stil" (wenn man's so nennen will) einiger Imperiums-Rüstungen sicher nicht jeder toll finden wird.
- Tolle Einführungs-Instanzen: Zu Beginn wird man ca. 20-30min lang duch zwei sehr schön designte Solo-Instanzen geführt (eine pro Fraktion). Inklusive Endgegner!
- Außerdem finde ich das Setting sehr ansprechend, gerade beim Imperium kommt zu Beginn eher ein Sci-Fi/Steampunk-Gefühl auf. Generell habe ich hier nicht das Gefühl, einen seelenlosen WoW-Klon zu spielen.

*Contra:*
- Wie Mäsuerich ebenfalls schon erwähnt hatte: Allods Online ist ein F2P und man wird früher oder später mit Abstrichen rechnen müssen, falls man nicht bereit ist ein paar Euros im Itemshop zu berappen. Auch wenn die Entwickler das anders verlauten lassen: Dass man ohne Itemshop problemlos PvP- und PvE-technisch ganz oben mitmischen kann halte ich für utopisch. 
- Bisher stört mich vor allem die lückenhafte Lokalisation des Spiels, ich hoffe man bekommt das bis zum endgültigen Start des Spiels hin.
- Aufgrund einiger kleiner Völker-Boni (zum Beispiel haben Paladine der Menschen eine spezielle Attacke, über die nur diese Volk/Klasse Kombination verfügt) damit zu werben, 28 verschieden Klassen zu haben, halte ich für ein bisschen zu viel des Guten.

Das war's eigentlich, was mir bisher besonders aufgefallen ist. Insgesamt macht das Spiel für ein Free-to-Play einen sehr tollen Eindruck, ich denke es ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Wenn die Raid-Dungeons einigermaßen passen (dazu gibt es ja bisher kaum Informationen), wird Allods sicherlich auch in der Lage sein, einige Pay-to-Play Spieler von ihren Stamm-Spielen wegzulocken.

Gruß, Shaxul

edit: RS editiert. Außerdem brauche ich jetzt auch sone Allods-Signatur!! : P


----------



## Scoo (19. Januar 2010)

So bis zum 22 Registrieren ok.

Und wann gehts dann los?
Wann fängt das ganze dann an.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2010)

Scoo schrieb:


> So bis zum 22 Registrieren ok.
> 
> Und wann gehts dann los?
> Wann fängt das ganze dann an.


Die closed beta Phase 3 in die alle die sich im Zeitraum vom 13.01.2010 - 22.01.2010 registriert haben einen garantierten Zugang bekommen läuft bereits seit dem 18.01.2010 (Montag) und endet am 22.01.2010, du solltest dich also beeilen wenn du noch was mitkriegen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logge dich mit deinem Account auf der Allods-Seite ein und melde dich für die beta an (überall auf der Seite sind Links dazu). Sobald du das getan hast kannst du dich mit deinen Accountdaten in Allods einloggen, einen Key bekommst du nicht.

Im off. Forum habe ich eine Aussage eines GM's gelesen das alle die in der beta 3 dabei waren automatisch in beta 4 dürfen, allerdings war das schwammig formuliert und an anderer Stelle habe ich dann wieder was von Keys für beta 4 gelesen daher würde ich an deiner Stelle die Zeit bis Freitag nutzen denn evtl. ist für uns "beta-Gäste" der Spass am Samstag vorbei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krassandra (20. Januar 2010)

> Im off. Forum habe ich eine Aussage eines GM's gelesen das alle die in der beta 3 dabei waren automatisch in beta 4 dürfen, allerdings war das schwammig formuliert und an anderer Stelle habe ich dann wieder was von Keys für beta 4 gelesen daher würde ich an deiner Stelle die Zeit bis Freitag nutzen denn evtl. ist für uns "beta-Gäste" der Spass am Samstag vorbei...



Ich habe das so verstanden, daß alle, die sich ab dem 23.01. für die Closed Beta interessieren und sich erst dann dort registrieren, wieder einen Key benötigen. Warum sollte man die anderen auch ausperren. Bislang laufen die Server doch einwandfrei und die Anwesenheit der "Stress-Test-Gäste" merkt man diesbezüglich nicht, außer das jetzt mehr Spieler rumlaufen.



> Wie Mäsuerich ebenfalls schon erwähnt hatte: Allods Online ist ein F2P und man wird früher oder später mit Abstrichen rechnen müssen, falls man nicht bereit ist ein paar Euros im Itemshop zu berappen.



Ein "paar" Euros wäre ja noch ok, wäre schon zufrieden wenn sie das hinbekommen. In der Realität erweisen sich F2P Spiele jedoch immer als wahre Eurogräber, wenn man sie "richtig" spielt, so daß man dafür locker 2 Spiele im Abo gleichzeitig spielen könnte.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2010)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, daß alle, die sich ab dem 23.01. für die Closed Beta interessieren und sich erst dann dort registrieren, wieder einen Key benötigen. Warum sollte man die anderen auch ausperren. Bislang laufen die Server doch einwandfrei und die Anwesenheit der "Stress-Test-Gäste" merkt man diesbezüglich nicht, außer das jetzt mehr Spieler rumlaufen.


Dein Wort in den Ohren der Entwickler *hoff*



Krassandra schrieb:


> Ein "paar" Euros wäre ja noch ok, wäre schon zufrieden wenn sie das hinbekommen. In der Realität erweisen sich F2P Spiele jedoch immer als wahre Eurogräber, wenn man sie "richtig" spielt, so daß man dafür locker 2 Spiele im Abo gleichzeitig spielen könnte.


Ich bin jemand dem seine Hobbies eigendlich jedes Geld das ich irgendwie frei machen kann wert sind, also scheue ich auch keine Zusatzkosten für nen Mini-Kel in WoW oder mal ne Charneugestaltung, Kosten von Abo Gebühren sind eh lachhaft (1 x Kino mit Popcorn und Getränk kostet 13,30 € bei uns in Münster für ~2 Std. Unterhaltung, MMORPGs sind ein sooo günstiges Vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Vor einiger Zeit (sind glaub ich schon 2 Jahre) hab ich mal FlyFF angetestet und mich weil ich es kurzfristig ganz interessant fand auch mal Cash-Shop umgeschaut. btw: FlyFF läuft wie Allods über die gpotatoe - Geschichte. Es wurde grad das neue Hoverbike auf der News-Seite angepriesen. Dann hab ich Preis mal in Euro umgerechnet und da zogs mir fast die Schuhe aus, denn das Ding lag im 50 € - Bereich. Hab es sogar 3 mal nachgerechnet weil ich es nicht so recht glauben konnte.

Wenn derartige Preise auch in Allods auf mich zukommen, na dann gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preisobergrenzen die ich mir gefallen lassen würde lägen so bei:

10 - 12 € Talentneuverteilung
5 - 10 € Berufwechsel
15 - 20 € Mount (zeitlich unlimitier)
20 - 25 € besonders schnelles Mount (zeitlich unlimitiert)
5 - 10 € non-combat pet
15 - 20 € Zugang zu einer Raidinstanz (sei es der Zugang selbst, oder ein bestimmtes Ausrüstungsteil ohne das die Bosse nahezu nicht besiegbar sind oder was auch immer)

Nur um mal so ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Wobei ich grad beim Bereich Mounts und pets mit erheblich höheren Preisen rechnen würde.

So oder so: f2p ist einfach nur unglaublich teuer (wenn man es richtig spielen will)...


----------



## Scoo (20. Januar 2010)

Und wo kann ich den Client downloaden.Das was ich da downloaden kann ist binnen sekunden runter geladen und läßt sich nicht instalieren.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Januar 2010)

Scoo schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich den Client downloaden.Das was ich da downloaden kann ist binnen sekunden runter geladen und läßt sich nicht instalieren.



Das Installationsprogramm lädt quasi das Spiel während dem Installieren runter, deshalb ist die Datei so klein.
Was bekommst du für eine Fehlermeldung? Oder inwiefern lässt sich das Spiel nicht installieren?


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Das was du binnen weniger sekunden runtergeladen hast, müsste so ne art downloader an sich sein. Also ausführen und dann lädt er die restlichen 2GB runter.. so wars zumindest bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habs hier geladen, hab den Download-Mirror (Standort) gPotatoe Download (oben rechts) benutzt. Waren direkt die 2,3 GB, beim installieren musste nichts nachgeladen werden.


----------



## Scoo (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich auf das was ich runter geladen habe klicke kommt die Fehlermeldung das es keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung sei.

Was kann ich nun machen.


----------



## Scoo (21. Januar 2010)

Habs mir jetzt mit hilfe vom Mozilla Firefox runter geladen.Da dauerte der Download übrigens länger,so als wenn man sich die über 2 GB runterladen würde.Instaliert isses auch und die ersten Spielminuten sind auch schon gespielt.

Hab mir nen Ork Krieger genommen.Denke aber ich werde mir nen anderen Char nehmen,da der Ork irgentwie komisch ausschaut.
Die Steuerung musste ich etwas ändern,hab die Tasten Q und E mit A und D getauscht.

Sieht soweit auch ganz nett aus.Grafisch kann man keine Wunder bei solchen Spielen erleben.
Worauf es ankommt ist der Spielerische inhalt und wie lange es einen halten kann.

Mal sehen wie lange ich es Spiele.


----------



## Tobstar93 (24. Januar 2010)

leider habe ich ein ziemliches problem mit meinem allods clienten also wäre es super wenn mir da jemand nen tipp geben könnte
es geht sich alos um folgendes :
ich habe mir den client vom "Download-Mirror (Standort) gPotatoe Download" gezogen und ohne probleme installiert
nur seit ich den client auf meinem rechner habe läuft dieser a) extrem langsam und hängt alle paar minuten kurzzeitig (bei immerhin 3GB/ram und noch knapp 20 GB freiem Speicherplatz)
und b) braucht es ne gute stunde bis der allods client den versionscheck und alles gemacht hat und das spiel zum login gekommen ist
ingame lief dann zwar alles super und nahezu vollständi laggfrei aber danach hängte sich das spiel beim versionsabgleich direkt auch und ließ sich halt nur über Alt+F4 schließen
das ist halt ein ziemliches manko aber ich vermute hier einen einzelfall und möchte damit niemanden abschrecken denn die eine stunde die ich mit allods hatte war wirklich super 
in diesem sinne 
Tobstar93


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt level 9 und bin sowas von dermaßen überrascht...das spiel wirkt in der CB ausgereifter und macht um EINIGES mehr spaß als STO oder Aion...für mich ist es der absolute überraschungshit 2010...wenn die entwickler es mit dem itemshop nicht versaun (gutes gear kaufen usw.) und nur kosmetische sachen und minimale spielvorteile verkaufen wird das spiel absolut genial.


----------



## Kizna (26. Januar 2010)

Spaß machen tut das Spiel ja, aber auch hier wird man nicht ganz ohne grinden auskommen. Nach dem was die Leute im Forum erzählen, fängt es hier so cirka ab Level 30 an. Ansonsten bisher ein sehr nettes Spiel. Die Frage ist nur inwiefern der Itemshop hier reinspielen wird. Zwar war die Aussage seitens der Entwickler, dass es nur kleinere Vorteile wie Leveltränke und ähnliches geben soll, aber ob das stimmt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Sin (26. Januar 2010)

Ich traue mitlerweile keinem Entwickler mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich traue mitlerweile keinem Entwickler mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu recht!


----------



## Shariko (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, es ist schwer heutzutage ein MMO zu finden, dass auch seine Versprechen hält, egal ob P2P oder F2P.

Aber wie heißt es auch so schön: Es wird nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Noch befindet sich Allods in der Beta und wir können nur abwarten, wie es zu Release wird. Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus und hoffen wir mal, dass das auch so bleibt und besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (29. Januar 2010)

Hey ich würde auch gern mal Allods anspielen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich so nen BETA Key herbekomme?


----------



## pnn (1. Februar 2010)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Hey ich würde auch gern mal Allods anspielen, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich so nen BETA Key herbekomme?



http://www.mmorpg.com/giveaways.cfm/offer/139/Allods-Online-Closed-Beta-Giveaway-Phase-4.html


----------



## Big-bang (1. Februar 2010)

hätte mal eine frage ab welchem lvl kan man pvp machen und wo muss man sich dafür anmelden oder wie läuft das ?


----------



## PadoBaelgun (2. Februar 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> http://www.mmorpg.co...ay-Phase-4.html



Das gilt nur für die USA-Betaphase und die endet am 3.2 , ergo morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



............

Weiß jmd. wo es noch EU-Keys gibt ?


----------



## Doomsta (3. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel ist echt unglaublich gut für ein F2P...hatte mit ähnlichem scheiß wie Rune of Magic oder anderen drecks F2P spielen gerechnet, aber Allods steht P2P spielen in nichts nach....hoffentlich wird der item shop dieses geniale spiel nicht zerstören!


----------



## Krassandra (3. Februar 2010)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist echt unglaublich gut für ein F2P...hatte mit ähnlichem scheiß wie Rune of Magic oder anderen drecks F2P spielen gerechnet, aber Allods steht P2P spielen in nichts nach....hoffentlich wird der item shop dieses geniale spiel nicht zerstören!



Wenn der "Fear of Dead" wie geplant heute Einzug hält ist das Spiel Tod bevor es "Open"-Status erreicht hat. Wer hat schon Lust sich ab Level 23, wo man zwangsweise in PvP verwickelt wird wenn man Questen will, pleite ganken zu lassen, egal in welcher Form ob nun Ingamegold oder Realgeld betreffend.


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

jo, ich finde gerade im pvp sollte das definitiv abgeschaltet werden, da dort ein tod nicht eigenverschulden ist wie im pve.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> jo, ich finde gerade im pvp sollte das definitiv abgeschaltet werden, da dort ein tod nicht eigenverschulden ist wie im pve.


stimme ich dir zu und gleichzeitig versichere ich dir das an der Fear of death mechanik noch rumgeschraubt wird bzw. die sow ie sie momentan ausschaut nicht ins fertige spiel schaffen wird.
Aber um mal dem ganzen "fear of death" hype den wind aus den segeln zunehmen, euch ist schon bewusst das es *>NUR<* 3,5 gold kostet den buff zuentfernen wenn er *5x *gestackt ist, weniger stacks sind noch billiger (und auf niedrigen leveln ist es sowieso extrem viel billiger) und da es ansonsten in allods keine andere wirkliche death penalty (ausser kurzes warten nach dem tod) gibt finde ich dad das die aufregung nicht wert ist.
KLar im pvP vllt. einw enig nervig aber im pvE absolut in ordnung und nicht so dramatisch...ich meine bei WoW hast du als main tank locker mal 10gold repkostet bei aion mal eben 1-2 stunden EP verlust...also hört auf sonne abgrundtiefe scheiße wie "Allods stirbt wenn FoD kommt" zu posten, was ein schwachsinn.


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Selbst wenn ich sowas schreiben würde wie: Allods stirbt wenn FoD kommt - Wäre ja nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Symatry (6. Februar 2010)

need keyyyy! 

Hat noch jemand einen oder weiß woher man einen bekommen könnte? 

Ausser natürlich von der Hp.


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Diese Keys wurden gestern erst veröffentlicht, vielleicht funzt noch einer:

ADB1AE9C-5BCA-4DFB-9EC3-A29D695014A2

 998BC8AA-8AB6-40C6-B5BA-546A6D0AE364

 EEA250DB-BB45-4611-B34A-880889F2BF3D

 3939E764-0F78-4097-BEEB-13CCB0B6C8CD

 1E279A6B-1454-4415-8B72-1C898028D038

 2D9FF198-314A-4A08-B033-7C6184A73342

 466D92B0-99A7-4F00-9DF2-0697A92AC4DE

 71A7B42E-2B43-4435-B456-B74AF9810BE2

 9239B94E-33FA-49B3-9D89-C78E974922F6

 DCF7CDC9-4968-48C3-9DB4-432234B922EF

 E3EBF2BD-536C-4869-9CA9-3454573AAABA

 320CC811-A496-4DF3-9D24-14F8670EB542

 77795C5C-2BD0-422A-858E-2141584C4309

 D0C9ECC3-C5F1-477C-9078-019EED3EAA7F

 13A55321-5AE6-4312-B489-4D408B7E850B

 DD00C0FB-5DE6-4D62-88E1-2579C225A778

 79F81717-0FC8-40BA-9A82-792FE77D6ADE

 76684FB0-3EDB-4B64-856F-C93EA0512048

 D51D82FE-6150-4121-918F-934323485123

 AFF5F172-BE72-43F9-AB17-EBD84AC6B4BA

 8CE826DD-CB6A-4067-96D7-64E83D70F37D

 8A56B932-0A00-4D47-8696-3C2CA07B33C2



 32137703-B173-4939-B1E7-E48B522AEC23

 8A02B535-0D5A-418F-B376-1290343527BC

 C9A24E1D-BB91-4446-9ECF-8AF44A5B8F6B

 40397E43-A42D-4AF5-BEA1-733624823958

 70B5D754-7006-413D-B843-32F9026E213C

 77D065BA-410C-46FA-8B97-9870C8E85EFE

 CDC6DC5C-39D1-470A-9D0D-70ADCC347726

 200AF97A-484C-4C14-85C4-F061A7EDDEE4

 9EE7E3D6-5AA0-4766-8EAA-003A9684EF8D

 944970B7-ABD7-4D81-A38F-F1D887DEFBD3

 461538B4-581C-4EC9-AB04-775B7BE23A9C

 E2E9BBA3-2DA3-4CB3-B261-91A8B2CE78E4

 5A98B680-E7E5-4E63-8958-D1381C1EB993

 E4682DFB-1229-459D-8D6F-1165D35B635B

 DFF23F82-7C9D-454F-9DFA-F7CB3D9F14EF

 B8304306-3F5E-4924-8F49-F29F61227017

 3465EBE2-60EB-437D-9EB6-23E9F12778EA

 39060E41-FF65-4D14-A1E0-36F5294D16E2

 D98F9039-8667-4FA0-80EB-F948CAFD5CD0



 2C0F445D-2F47-4614-84D2-CE6B1CA9257C

 1C712111-7D2A-4641-96FD-A082EF8B2EEF

 B60E9CD5-C9A6-486A-9E7F-AC3CEE462643

 EBF18709-4E24-44AC-8549-3E82958CBB2D

 34BD8F7B-8C2D-4924-87F2-A4001EF26416

 CDFD580C-DC44-4A6D-AEBE-38693801869E

 65BAB7F7-1A63-439B-8652-CE26A405C163

 A43D4FD3-7A9E-479F-85FA-D184E32688CE

 FAB9D699-6FB2-44CC-AC3D-92217ED23420

 EBE7F235-B9D5-4DBF-BA68-14090228FD7A

 40AFA950-B100-4A9D-BF7F-572A18EAB82D

 F02A80B9-5AEF-40AD-8227-DB2045F1C764

 91140B3D-980E-4C3E-AF40-A029A5BA1756

 AE8BEDAF-3DD9-4935-AA68-2E3B995BD910

 5132ABD4-C3A3-417A-91D8-9B31E82C5338

 A7F798C2-C686-4F5D-A9F4-587F0B6469FC

 E168BD91-C4DB-41DC-BA8F-AA816009D6FF

 4B41CD16-8E46-4458-8399-974859A66321

 E76E6C87-CA55-4876-9059-8A525BB42610

 5764D038-E15E-4E73-B379-9268520D7F75



 9763C586-2118-4B60-81DE-AE291C968389

 CB149BF9-CA1C-4B07-B3D0-76FB76C6CBCD

 4A9117DF-151E-431F-9A16-E4F38A7E643F

 EB79BA01-D742-4500-9264-8A562FAF5951

 77ACCD52-4F0F-4C1F-82CD-4AFF30F69F17

 A26DE502-BF12-4D58-BF3F-748BBB082D6C

 A4E7DB5C-3F2F-4AAC-84E2-9F1797734A97

 C8B5A27C-D5DC-461D-B860-DC31C1DD68BE

 0EFFDDFF-8AE6-4A8E-941D-B795BD90C042

 E92FB430-9025-4B0C-B5F9-A20FE3600008

 B5BEA7C1-58C2-4114-940A-4F00E52FAB09

 85E7CCB3-CAE9-479D-97FC-DA03B94DC48B

 47C7FD95-68AF-4DEC-A30F-D550EA1228C5

 9B5DE14A-13D7-49B0-BCCD-A4F28DC5B368



 B8944088-5C94-4B8E-BEAC-AE76FF88DC42

 2CBCD756-5EF2-4917-B923-863D6921A059

 9754E871-EF05-425F-8F8F-42C0A51256F8

 F4FC8063-0D6B-4BFA-933D-45D22D2E7A95

 705B4260-E431-490D-93EA-BDAB05D6057D

 95C41328-86B1-4115-B392-E8308B34640D

 ACFB9E9D-A958-411C-9DFE-2EC277324E21

 D741FA55-E604-4742-AF5C-48DEAD003DD2

 4C11911A-C9FE-4036-9F1E-7EB18BB20845

 541B89D4-3040-430B-9A5C-C1BB3840C50D

 D4E0808E-0297-4D63-A522-07B054DE4B89

 B5F1EF7B-A2B7-4ADC-983E-D29297C21947

 DCB9FBE7-A598-4233-BE71-DEA80404B142

 7501BA85-5237-4314-AD49-3099E6A5FF3C

 14BDBE11-17E5-4AE6-B3DA-2DB0E391346F



 D5EC7565-6374-4273-9A48-53EE174DC3FD

 E207666C-4357-4790-AA01-44EC54F99DAE

 1AD086D1-1896-4E68-A80E-D39657444366

 D36109AC-6AA0-4049-A49A-0E4CEA75107D

 5D8FD4ED-12CF-4093-9CED-5ECAD2C388D8

 2F38D796-195E-4D6B-BD59-8C8127160C8F

 DEBE965A-99DA-471E-8028-AEBE424DBD15

 24ACE018-5DCB-460C-A2E0-9A75B92977A2

 47E123DB-2AC5-4FA1-A2BC-A1A0A4740C8D

 CDD6B256-DA5E-4A81-95B9-52814177EF17

 9685FABC-6E88-4AD8-95A2-FD9722F87AD6



 4307999A-DE87-4C7E-97ED-386C0B8C04C3

 CC91ED35-8D96-4526-BAE3-833E2FF2A3E7

 13CF7BEE-BA0A-422C-9ECA-9EDE5F1C8C9F

 AC11B010-5006-4122-9F75-D388EE3CE99A

 E8D2147F-42B0-4537-BAD0-8DA1C1191606

 D7A2CD48-FA78-4571-A60D-09AD50CB52EA

 561BC26F-117A-4DD7-9E46-8BC86EBDB086

 F8C9FA87-7F96-441E-8BA6-7C300DD31265

 D3782838-8187-41E6-956A-EC07F0789492

 26775DAD-D60F-49AA-B490-F2EBE63C10AD

 D909E22B-0FD9-4F19-8BAD-D98D57F5A15B

 D5482E59-2B81-4673-8048-1A97527E1E8D

 73EAEFCE-7C51-45E2-A6E9-ED674577FB0B

 55972686-E43A-4453-A3E5-93579466020E

 1807647D-1B2D-4DB5-8541-0850CE5A74DB



 04035068-BBDC-4E14-84B8-7AAB9B84AACA

 8B617E8C-6AEF-4CAE-81AE-69BFA3B9DC5A

 31E50D5C-14DF-431E-9B0E-A617D7195D5D

 83C7159C-962F-4268-A950-5BDD87C49206

 5A06D35F-C1E0-4EF6-A82D-FB07599F124F

 86CA945A-1D43-4847-8414-CE328C9A5A84

 2F232F17-B94A-4B00-9D5C-EF9F57F676C5

 A679CA6B-7939-4C4C-A5A1-8099C548AAAF

 CDECF7EE-71B5-4AC8-BBD8-F6F139D9FA66

 DBCCD372-C4F8-4CB2-80F8-49CED70701AF

 F1502670-C594-4780-832B-8E201C48786D

 A0D3D2CB-C0E7-4EE9-A698-219D25BC3803

 407F1845-751F-4E7E-8819-545DFB71E1A7

 405D8B9D-FEC9-4E0F-8146-390EADF9354C

 54FDB668-DFC9-4B5D-9DF0-95521646334C



 A075C7DE-1C1C-4E7E-8D81-068114C387A7

 58F6287B-6676-4E1C-BA75-8B757E70DB73

 39353718-B5BE-45EC-977A-CE1032E69CD7

 D5E91712-637E-47A5-B49A-D46036E3E19B

 B0845088-24B9-48A5-83F3-0B7F9405A863

 DFC5014E-F32C-4807-926D-369103427A8A

 D07AC923-D176-4FEB-994B-6E84F4279AB7

 B736FFC2-06D9-40DE-82D2-502502AC2296

 0D46B0C3-8317-49B3-93E6-EF57C8EDEA6D



 40686748-305C-49A2-9E2D-5F26746A1109

 C62FC724-8487-4614-AC1F-171272834E47

 30DD45BA-668D-41BD-9307-E583ED3117B8

 E833C627-74DE-4B2B-8B6B-6D2C186A5942

 157E409A-319C-4727-8C39-8614905A3ED1

 6461F443-3569-4474-9299-F33868F42EF5

 EA73E24F-6702-482D-B716-02FF55DAFDAD

 8E404C85-B2B3-415F-A545-7BDA21308B5A

 068A86CC-1F21-489F-80D8-5DBDA31A270E

 AE71A34B-809E-4473-8C79-816DABDEF0E1

 558A2FBC-8084-4719-81B9-B41FCEB958CE

 17FFC2FE-A5F6-47AF-9F90-800CEF513B1A

 A9A5F34F-9EB1-4B20-87B7-C51C688E78A9



 AF54C54C-BF2E-452D-9A69-A1A6C57CC1C5

 D5B76966-F73D-4FF8-8C10-BEC81BE36D10

 1E6A5799-4F32-41C3-A999-8B1432D1AEFA

 B97B6786-763F-43B3-B012-E53DE1AD05F3

 940185B9-263C-4060-B99D-43F488C9EE64

 FAC087B6-F3F8-49E2-95B1-53FFA8E1BC6D

 008B6E4A-70D4-457C-B789-17C12AAB2256

 FB71F648-C5E5-48BF-B2C3-2C904C067ED6

 43D08D44-915F-48BB-B97F-14C04E3BFEC1

 1A7D9C3F-4DFF-4206-AF8D-3C9C4AC1A64C



 F0C6B0D2-95CD-4A55-A659-0390F1FBC60E

 8DF051AE-7417-470F-9300-70CD5ADFFD90

 DD6528CF-3897-43FE-9B40-D9F90B271BC2

 FF9DB76A-E750-4EAE-887F-8EC624266398

 77C34435-E4CF-44DF-96E0-242A2B057BF8

 C557168E-61AA-4350-AA97-C7B49692B8F9

 BE4B0F58-D93E-41C3-9156-DD4DEC40FB20

 06BAA4E6-293B-4BDE-ABE5-8B65163DA081

 82FD1195-D272-4242-AFB2-661B23C1930A

 F2E1704F-5E3F-4409-B438-F5F30F46A51F

 DA96EF95-8958-4CE0-8A98-F4CB82977410

 2E8199DB-DD14-4367-8CD4-7D4DFE0FED77

 1DA0DA87-1310-4F18-BB65-E391F1285EDF



 F53F95DF-5FF6-4CFC-B016-187E348BAD2E

 D0BE0136-E3E9-4A3E-86C0-CF4AADB4A106

 404FEF8E-2B76-449D-A38D-207224DDB677

 45940CCB-D7DF-4F98-8BAD-0218B59857E2

 FEBF8C83-51AD-4EE7-9C70-3D5C353F474E

 3ADC9EF1-67D4-4324-8575-92C2375C08DD

 48210D62-E11B-45B4-A40A-841F19EAD80B

 CC1C197D-6308-4DB4-B682-03E844316D20

 E8362AE6-BC1A-4C58-8AB2-37C59C6B26F9

 F598E98C-E32F-46A7-B167-F20686298997

 F4E0EFEE-1A01-42EC-8665-AD3FD1D0B605

 81406AF2-D71D-4FF1-84A7-3AEE9E5123B8

 4EAF60A5-190C-4F06-9365-59FEBB83F080

 273F1820-E2CE-4FB2-9446-7BA94738004A

 E1DD2363-E86B-4A98-9C04-0C6A8A097143



 57911F8F-F2E6-4663-B28F-D81414FCA8C1

 05DC5CFF-989C-43BF-B95E-0E79DA0317AC

 AE21312A-DE22-4EE6-B718-C94D7D40CF7E

 208F02DD-1318-45CF-943C-C927A1AE49D2

 11EBED9E-4CBA-4D17-8F80-4D630EFB007B

 5B308FB4-B9B0-4F39-AB58-A59F056C5602

 1DDFB435-7FB5-4D28-9F51-2398AE6441A2

 36E21278-9AB5-438A-8B36-89AD06BB5AA2

 36F4B78C-2F39-450E-AA73-0051FE9B5968

 D685954E-72AA-4E41-A3A3-5E27A7E697DF



 3700E9A6-4268-4BE3-80E0-EA22E4649354

 0127B523-3D22-42AB-91BF-1E6F49708E98

 F781AC9F-377C-4D00-B923-DA4206E9ACDB

 7B9A3A11-7A17-415B-B581-F73841464B39

 83576552-A1E3-4476-8307-A103E514257E

 BBD23DDD-0FC4-402E-A07C-934B8F43BCC5

 7BBBE9C1-3751-4BFC-B38C-49B36B64206C

 E548046E-E431-489F-82DB-465756B019D6

 0056960B-3E9D-47F2-9C71-A5A392E76610

 CF7C10EB-A808-45DE-8A27-407F6890A607

 AE96A3B6-6BED-4CEE-8EDB-A6EE9A1671A8

 38C92E13-E764-44F7-B94E-7E6F52388A58

 A2DBFD90-F362-4BCC-B223-EE309D11F428

 65922C31-842F-4410-8836-A6DDBCBC04E1

 86A5B511-43CF-4431-B6F1-811958C3E677

 E8DE0D7D-1AFF-48AD-8AD6-51FBE33875C0

 85ABF0A4-69CB-452D-A938-E8A033CC9383

 D8D1CDE0-AD6E-4D7B-ADB0-CC2D33DD8C13

 7576584F-0536-447D-A66D-E84CC2BE177B



 3C19E3CD-72E4-4B90-9FCD-CA5F8771437B

 1B7940FC-2452-4C56-A6CC-C3F19B505598

 6B989DE2-58FB-4D7D-9161-9616C438244C

 341CC8C9-4C54-4E81-817A-2A728A716EF9

 676A3E1F-61D3-45BC-B252-1331C30C6509

 95F06E1A-DC69-40FC-AB06-53CA9F03689F

 519D298C-B381-4FE2-AE2F-77D66B388CB9

 86D34557-7CDB-4302-96AC-E6128094E636

 7046F004-2AB8-4394-85FE-D64B461405A1

 2D938CFA-8500-4ABA-9A09-4C30130A7DC0

 27942444-790E-492F-B92A-327A3D4F4B95

 CE178877-2DE9-473C-90B3-0C7092D02689

 4CAECEE9-0C79-40D4-BF0C-9B28051D6D9B

 2F3AF76C-FA61-424F-873F-FF8CE908A0BC

 F718E88D-1315-4907-8B76-6A3C00EDFF5E

 51A16682-240E-4363-ADD3-77AB56F6B2B1

 A909644A-B388-451D-AEC4-86A08314E5A8

 3C0B7C22-4A5A-4F60-8DF7-C68BD3E36432



 F601D1A5-5A1A-4FC1-9006-CAF9CDF9E366

 045F76F6-5E2D-429B-B368-138864EC0C78

 DAF82EA3-67FC-4D25-9B71-8FB9A2062893

 D32FAF04-C49C-4E53-8714-62D38DB89876

 2B0097D6-E5C4-4407-8401-71A2C46D2256

 0ED28B73-9433-473C-B6B2-4950D2BB699B

 B157211F-B266-4399-9BA5-7193BF730BD2

 F91053BE-0ED9-4D6A-897A-7AA52DB62AC1

 B24C6CA8-915E-47F2-AAE1-F7AF4BE1C3B0

 E183CF16-6202-404A-9CD7-8DC33D5DD122



 09214C83-5E4C-4086-8554-027DB1CE5161

 C97F1A02-43C9-4AD3-9C24-717371B76F7B

 8AD46A84-822E-43BA-8706-C6C9636CDE29

 8582DC5A-ED4A-4FEA-AC3D-7DA3F876E221

 A2592912-7FB4-44CB-83AB-A029ACEDF67C

 D903577C-0319-4684-BAC5-717924542E29

 E4041DCB-7EF4-420B-A1ED-0E8B78B199C6

 17AE941D-A488-4AA0-A0F5-2249711931FA

 8DA9FEF5-47C2-4635-8F7B-7E1526A906B4

 5E013DCB-4E8F-4D9A-8227-E287A0E83544

 20707B8D-6D1D-46B0-B046-26E21FDEC070

 9DB6C86A-6215-4397-9468-1D1425AAD573

 039F8F6F-8B4C-4010-9C6F-37A333D05A67

 4BC064D8-CC81-44E5-BA47-51D1233B5D06



 D772C9B5-D2B1-4760-B1BF-51776BAA9806

 73C3B1AC-BF55-419E-B2D2-1D3B1D3A0721

 F28979FE-90F3-44CB-A069-7551CFE76C36

 5E4348F8-28EF-4067-AFE6-A9976A34D0B8

 4DBB9B72-EFF2-4D2E-81E8-21C5F9E7799F

 3390AA56-F9E4-4D02-A1E0-112A08D71795

 D49D2829-40EF-495B-AE8A-F0018F0906EE

 E6ACE1A6-715A-41C8-9C5A-BCD27F71704D

 A74711A2-6016-4D80-961D-F79F0D783D6E

 94AE4EFA-960B-430A-BF5A-8E1ECCCC5B0A

 93223769-25F5-4C25-A213-BBFFF0FBA146

 9D256A3E-36EA-45E4-9E77-CAE89455BD82

 79529C3E-FDF9-4395-AFDC-00C77A4B8B35

 53884695-C82E-47C1-B6EB-B857404F3A64

 2FBAD0D2-3579-469B-BB4E-F48C2E528B19

 7C23B3A5-9999-4536-8483-2AA8E68A8311



 0C9D29BF-18A6-4C9C-8F88-247696AEDB7E

 E84A3FD2-719B-4928-A690-086717234ACF

 86B02F61-19A2-4DA3-9D0E-EC841C8512FF

 FABE8EEF-F55A-4880-B47E-19F5BFC9E2D2

 1BE2645F-3B82-4AAD-9613-51BBF98BF6E7

 765C3703-14B7-482C-A31A-79568268F484

 237A74E5-1FF5-419D-AEAF-EDC6067D73D5

 38EC7CFA-9FF7-40AE-A0BA-9C1F45660E58

 B869C9CF-CC73-411A-AE33-238A83DAC07E

 D5D830AA-9420-4C9D-97BF-616F450BFA33

 ED7CE933-51A2-4DC5-945F-5D8768080CCB

 06803121-E113-46CC-87DE-A4213F1F44B8



 4C298F50-CAE8-4CAC-9011-0895A0CB7BEB

 AFE10E5E-00CA-4815-A85C-423C425930F6

 BF0AE2BB-B5DE-4803-91B8-66548871D4A5

 3B34EF35-0D91-45ED-8CA6-912049FFEEC5

 CFE521C1-2C93-4F8C-8A52-49B1818E813B

 97067174-D1EF-481B-B5CB-A046943581C5

 B343FFD8-145F-49A6-9FCD-1E842574BB65

 9D3ED9E1-5931-4768-AE88-5AC5830EE89B

 BE9991A5-9AA9-4C2D-8758-277517E18FDC

 F9DAFEA4-8AF4-4CC7-B833-7DD1970B9720

 57CBE10E-3CB5-4AF8-BC79-36BCC5AEE95F

 A301B0CE-21D6-4E66-AA4C-DF152EE1874A

 C1AA3452-5DE5-4FE2-8F81-3D41B46E4BE2



 91A6B94A-C390-4B89-A6C4-1B21F652F949

 3CE0AF7C-E365-4FA9-8720-252DEAFBA54C

 81358B40-8C31-41BA-9707-2A216BA7876F

 A6B67A64-AA3A-4604-AE35-254458B9E416

 742F8AB6-B0C2-4717-86AD-91B73B0ECD83

 7BF4AD3C-350B-43EE-8A3F-F129BD073E97

 4A842F08-75FE-4669-B94C-365C8B249B52

 4C1A903E-2595-4829-91AD-1718DA838A04

 1411DFD3-A8E8-4F1D-9D97-19440F11056E

 D9262BA0-082D-476A-B991-8FF534ADD719



 141A1357-DE67-45C2-82C7-B91D5C474BC1

 66B17DDD-B4D2-4602-9E66-EBAB59121CA5

 82151BEC-62D5-4EBB-8CBD-F27D492223C0

 1D56A2EB-1033-4051-AE18-D651932A63DA

 0DBE062E-2892-46E8-A3A8-B903BD82FBE3

 E9EF456F-3E48-4ACE-9036-50AB20DACA94

 7B7B1519-2B67-446D-AEEA-11BC6C50FCF8

 F04D94DB-010B-4DA1-BD81-80EDC9B1369C

 31A8E30D-3137-4BCB-B423-25F5619B6A69

 1FCA9F74-D8FD-44C9-8210-EB7C9E37E05C

 45AB23D1-218F-4B7A-A56B-A6D2496ABFB9



 B07A8F74-964D-48B5-B7AF-8A8900910EC8

 46C3EA7F-7A8A-4721-A503-3BE3B6014F7B

 305273C1-6639-4078-B4AC-5A98B4A6D48E

 73D70AB7-90F5-48DD-9FBB-DE4FC8C4ABC8

 F4500DBC-B11A-47AA-8C3F-22D8E9B3801F

 04BC5E9A-D5C4-4135-88A9-CC79730E9B6E

 3C0CC176-2BC8-4359-8CA8-23A694F06A9A

 90899E56-A577-48A2-BCE1-D8A91AD004C2

 C37152A7-6AD2-4B85-A21C-F1D97C59BEBE

 AE898EB0-5985-4FF6-A4E7-B14494BBA213

 1A590B5A-BB13-45C7-B9C1-C250B625F4C4

 3A814E3F-7EB7-438D-B098-B043336333C9

 761673F2-BB87-4DDD-8829-A67B1051E32A

 83709E47-6834-4268-B2FE-1737789B7A8E

 BECD30E6-83DC-4653-B095-8CF95197D61A



 F6483BBB-5E54-4584-9A5C-425A7574ABD5

 6F8C1FC9-B8F4-49B3-8909-439BE4C74E0E

 8AD17726-DE43-443B-A434-70F8A720476A

 45956E48-CE36-43A6-AD0F-130773F1B66C

 89906852-EC6E-4C31-928C-7CAB6ED49510

 19228314-BDA4-403D-8027-B45F82D9B64B

 F84D8ADD-A856-4434-ABB8-A83DCFF0F74B

 D019F832-E768-4B72-A232-C6FEB36651D7

 D58F8B72-8396-45E4-A94E-A8695598CCC0

 A26718E4-2EE6-4522-9532-55677F4F3DFC

 BC638556-70A8-4E0E-BA96-3CE5AE90B397

 DE7204A0-F7CA-4DC3-AEF0-6120FFDF69A3

 BF409514-373E-4E81-BE8F-2D241B33BFB6



 88A0C1A9-88B7-488E-934B-704D6A44728F

 11512447-A196-414B-8AD5-E4A94C9A25D9

 F7B94EAE-2586-4D68-A374-044093C5685D

 BA6AEE7E-D6E6-4DBB-A3DD-A08D45368D0A

 5F274561-A099-45CB-9DE7-3404EC7CCBAA

 2C170849-185A-4A28-BFB4-606F41E6CC8E

 6D8E9894-1A31-41FF-8525-BFB83AD266D8



 6EF91A67-D161-429A-AD24-4C4F1BD29FD2

 98B666B9-5E34-4DF5-9A2A-F92DC393E111

 5EE82DF1-D1CB-44C2-ACC2-78BDD3C9F7E5

 305B19F1-2C04-4B60-ABD1-B4A317699C69

 32F8F26D-39D7-4411-BB8A-248C2F8AD00C

 BF4F84AB-BD5B-4568-86FF-2E0A122B7D75

 E4138150-E6DD-4A0E-B1E4-CC74577A451E

 4DBB7FED-8D07-4657-A9B2-F4F6EB59A4E2

 936860EE-9A5B-41C7-AEFF-CBF2F36C722B

 DAD6F36B-C8A0-414C-9E87-186E71377167

 5A68D385-D8D1-4709-9F0E-5D38E3BCB25A

 44E17D4D-5F01-4F98-B683-C7852E1AD30C

 9A816082-BF7E-4FF4-9F6D-1B527650A847



 9D05F30B-B483-4B31-96E6-F839D632F237

 265644D9-64CB-42E4-9440-1D67246B4099

 F3751849-16D0-48E9-94B4-BB8BCDE16A51

 08A32F68-BF1F-4946-A25E-612D5B6A50D6

 217362C9-B69D-4FA8-AEAD-A3786E8BB934

 018D9130-4A19-4BE7-9308-B6ACDBDB5A73

 96599D72-A462-44DE-B359-C55C000A5E9A

 46BC27A7-7C63-4947-A659-0672FFCE58FE

 FCF875EB-D39B-4DB2-8C32-50383D4A6542

 220EB272-9E85-4FDB-AE83-63E37C0FD024

 9F5D5A48-61B1-41AF-B1EB-897C8CA19D6A

 9DA46E31-1A97-418E-9C20-BDB8A2051583

 7A193B5C-07ED-40C4-82A4-FB890683EADA

 FC2E9685-9692-4E75-B849-698996175E3F

 39BB5A78-7C80-43A0-8F5D-E9A57180FDB3

 BF6C30DD-D60D-4140-B85B-C0A24687F0D3



 26C5ABBF-591A-4D59-BE92-F51D45866615

 533CE5D5-62E6-488C-ACE2-7DBB32880866

 F2594CBC-1310-4BFB-A58A-57EAC39371D7

 33A7C1A2-8B21-4B45-A06A-8D2C7416B32B

 31CA5F52-1D6A-4FEA-9A65-E7DDC2CA7D68

 5AB57696-839B-486D-8A6C-E2446DE7DB3F

 7A579DB8-CB1E-49E9-AA1B-E77854639EC6

 00B9AAA0-C792-43E9-B5CB-79E13A7F25E8

 4FD0355A-5587-4031-B2BE-7E11269A4793

 E1AB13B7-455E-430C-B13F-A02B26429A2B

 A2104E67-EBEE-4A98-8C5D-89EE3399A55A

 26F9C329-A280-4716-A0B6-FE59BAC06537



 03D2B057-FE78-46B3-9F2A-483BABD60B5E

 5974D21A-3373-47FC-B251-7D3499B8D5E3

 0C38BF1F-337C-4184-BFEB-09CC2763708A

 044C1E9B-9637-4E3C-A7FF-49A4BAE68060

 6AFB8868-1A95-4867-AF0E-1A087AB3ACD8

 4917D85E-E981-41DA-8A45-DC5CFEFF9579

 D72F75CE-7EC3-49AA-8B01-842438438068

 984C46A7-2001-47DA-85B0-6B8EA77D3A42

 4553EF8A-B830-4420-B920-1CF8BA47F08A

 EDF34DEC-1565-4DAF-B3E3-0C869CCBFD5E

 767DAE62-DEED-4033-B60A-BA9844FCF3CA

 C43421AE-AE62-436B-BF6B-DA01999E83B0

 8C3C4C7E-6FE3-4019-B669-D4D042430666

 67CE8DE5-CB18-4B78-B7FF-9A0EE3172DF2



 72EF97BC-6DAD-4DD3-82E9-0720BF473ADD

 78B1ED6C-EA3B-4C56-9CEE-E1068EFEE31C

 AB8614B5-A366-4894-85DD-417A803E62BB

 A77C64A5-DA81-485B-B06C-16CD20BAA5AD

 C0FB69D1-F532-4EBC-B2C1-C4E9CBFA9098

 89024719-8CD6-4D31-AE0E-7BD266FCC05B

 817289B2-5C12-4C05-AE90-D3240A326B01

 6A2527AF-3EAF-44CC-8005-40ACFE3BD8A8

 F2CFEEBF-12D7-493B-B104-F77552A45CFF

 6B89F246-04B9-44FA-84FC-27BDCFFB179F

 35B409AD-0236-4371-AEDE-0D671B94C2A3



 39CFF3A0-C490-4895-BCE8-73EADCE845B7

 C714654D-F06E-4CB3-95C6-1CEA63BF1993

 9EF51CF1-9A3F-4222-B091-9171C4AA698E

 1A44474E-CFBE-4644-93D1-D4F72028B835

 44F7AAE1-E4D7-4585-950A-733985AA7BB3

 8C029670-EEEA-440B-9813-8054DCF8BA51

 7B7E3EAD-2C08-470A-9876-E2C25CA51D7D

 843A47ED-8F49-4A50-882F-1091EF72C085

 D0975EFD-3873-42C5-A7A3-53DB9F2DE803

 385BCA0F-7240-4649-B649-834A200A197F

 AC4CD7D0-DCE0-4031-BACC-03D83BC58132



 1AF5D2BC-58D7-4577-B90F-9A8DC3DC1E40

 31C3C4DC-6ACA-47DA-8054-817D94D22475

 46915AEE-7E61-4960-9F3E-CCA672676AE5

 C94F3004-7AAE-4692-A61E-49BE0CF33413

 79B9D993-1759-4AB2-923C-FA26DAA1B7B4

 38E01B8C-CD01-4BCC-9409-CA8119406CA1

 0D462549-DF3A-4A77-8ADD-C3BCBDB88A5B

 FAFF6149-A515-4773-A8F5-F7265DA729EC

 44AF95F1-6602-4BC3-8019-B24B3F4BDB25

 F779C410-6069-4637-AACE-D73446A00621

 D44A9DA5-9E12-4E82-A49F-9D5E0698D1B7

 A77A1AA9-E824-4B04-9C44-B966DD5396A5

 D88DD651-0AB6-40BA-B320-8E6405F92D2C



 FB54C1D5-1F50-48DC-9712-9670418360C4

 0F514608-4C5F-49BC-9956-02F69BA96437

 9A0444C5-E0C5-4411-B5BE-448C69576FF9

 A4711AB3-16EB-4B95-AA00-4E7C2C4F4381

 16EEDE2E-8C6A-4F1D-9414-4C79805B9B21

 94AACDC7-D4E9-4562-81CF-7F028EA2EB67

 444D14CD-9C9A-473B-95DC-404E64E32897

 B705DD65-3F4D-474A-90D9-E8E3044A49C7

 7B780A6A-2DFA-4488-8784-ECD1B3CFFFDD

 A50C2CE1-B4FC-449A-B4D0-40574E42F9E3

 5E2A01FD-5602-4728-B521-9CF75979B28A

 BC2DC6B9-6886-4297-A382-68A190E82CE0

 E592BB94-25DA-42A4-A70A-E9AF028B8B31

 71BFA4EB-3868-4E0C-8F9C-7001DFC39B5A

 BC99A4B4-AEBA-4A69-B777-DCE1E25A2EB7



 84A12CDC-F466-49BD-87D9-B9D4833EA59B

 E16A73AC-B2E4-4FDD-903D-666ED4C6C3D5

 19500B37-108C-491D-A652-C98BAB9E81E3

 9972AB44-1260-4AD9-9D85-9C37C4B900D3

 602C9254-8351-48FD-8695-8CBF314733D4

 EF621E6F-3C93-4A91-A06F-1AC6AEAE0F1E

 89F2C01E-CDE2-4144-83CA-3C217EA19AEF

 6581C0D1-04FF-4202-8E89-B0E59EC8CBCD

 92578321-E1CD-4F4C-B153-442F0756FAE6

 8AA74452-3E99-43EF-A989-AE174409458D

 F776317B-0888-4295-96AB-863F34239036

 B0A7B997-D32D-417D-B038-1E95B5F05FE4

 53B65BFB-B64D-4EF3-B1DD-48A37DCB9476

 D8141EA8-FE1D-4538-A7B1-F0186D04F6B1



 C7EAA524-ABD4-44A8-8BB0-401FB7DE1B12

 23029F43-7D0C-41E1-9986-FE07DE6CFAF7

 E40E0255-C132-46EC-BC69-42487F5F41E3

 879CC0E1-DBB6-4FF3-A2A2-7CCBBEEEAA2F

 40C78774-316C-4496-8C49-44AFDF3CB39D

 8DD41F26-9C43-4CEA-BB80-8F0ED0481A3C

 5022A607-2408-47B4-B010-9B78271EFB27

 AB8A68F9-FA9A-49AB-AFFE-39D06B644C20

 BC040A38-38E7-4A5C-962A-20C3756674FB

 47D44E10-8159-4E20-9464-EA5D157E6A94

 ADDB96A6-BD23-4B80-810E-7ECE8686D87F

 D172C045-32A3-4B79-BB9C-5E6CD25BABE9

 4466C638-B800-4647-9982-5F3456D35D5A



 1739A692-5B78-4E49-86F5-EB3FBBB5BDD5

 B7556FA1-5A4A-474E-BC21-6F2A4B6BEB61

 1C0107BE-104F-47EA-BBE7-FB2FB2F5C2A5

 A9380917-EEF7-4F70-8390-4CFB6105C2CE

 0A254150-526C-46CD-9520-D5B1115B2ADC

 7000282A-F2D1-4188-8502-0B7A9C220914

 404D4BC8-6B59-4611-9EDC-2E7E08E866D5

 1D9A6DD4-2CA3-4789-AB18-480430ACF9E9

 B28E3B26-B2B0-4ABB-988E-ABFDD6D8D5AB

 CADE2A02-5D52-4C50-A436-307AAF88A246

 D5B9D3BF-F6B2-4124-9DE9-89571F339EC8


----------



## shadownappi (6. Februar 2010)

Einer davon hat geklappt, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karvon (6. Februar 2010)

ja bei mir auch ^^ danke dir!!


----------



## Tic0 (6. Februar 2010)

Dem der versucht den letzten verfügbaren Key zu finden, viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (7. Februar 2010)

Oh Danke hat geklappt ;D


----------



## Karvon (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habs gestern ganz kurz angespielt und es steuert und bewegt sich wie WoW...mal guggen was mich da noch so erwartet =)
was mir fehlt ist ne minimap..oder ist die gut versteckt? =)


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

Nein, es gibt tatsächlich keine minimap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt tatsächlich keine minimap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dafür aber eine direkte Anzeige der Quest auf der Karte. Allerdings stimmt diese nicht immer, bzw. ist recht umständlich, da es an der Stelle zum Teil nur einen Mob der benötigten Sorte gibt.


----------



## Shaxul (9. Februar 2010)

Die Open Beta wird am *16. Februar* beginnen, also nächsten Dienstag. Um daran teilzunehmen, wird man keinen Key mehr benötigen.
Außerdem wird es wohl (logischerweise) einen Charwipe geben, d.h. alle bisher gelevelten Charaktere werden gelöscht.

Quelle: http://de.allods.gpo...00000&TNO=52866

edit: Quelle eingefügt


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Die Open Beta wird am *16. Februar* beginnen, also nächsten Dienstag. Um daran teilzunehmen, wird man keinen Key mehr benötigen.
> Außerdem wird es wohl (logischerweise) einen Charwipe geben, d.h. alle bisher gelevelten Charaktere werden gelöscht.
> 
> Quelle: http://de.allods.gpo...00000&TNO=52866
> ...




Hay, die chars selber, die in der CB über lvl 17 gelevelt haben werden nicht gelöscht. Allerdings wird man auf lvl1 zurück gestuft und jeglicher spielvortschritt wird gelöscht.
Also ist es quasi eine Resevierung der Namen und man kann sich die Zeit der Charerstellung ersparen.


----------



## Symatry (14. Februar 2010)

Hat wer ne Ahnung ob die Chars aus der OB bestehen bleiben?


----------



## Sin (14. Februar 2010)

Bei F2P spielen werden die Chars aus der Open Beta eigentlich grundsätzlich übernommen.


----------



## Bloodthorn (15. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das spiel "stirbt" durch den FoD. Mann kann den FoD auch ohne RL geld entfernen. Undzwar mit Myrrah verhält sich dann so ähnlich wie Rep kosten in WoW oder so. Desweiteren kann man das"parfüm" welches dir den Göttlichen segen gibt auch mit ner daylie farmen. Finde ich persöhnlich nicht schlimm. Naja mal sehen welche Änderungen in der Open Beta kommen.
Mfg
Blood


----------



## ohhli (19. Februar 2010)

wartumgsarbeiten freitags um 11 .... 
nja schau ich mal ins buffed forum ; )

und @ malkas 
super vorschlag und freu mich auf deine vids !!
toll wäre ne ini vorstellung oder so

lg


----------



## Egooz (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.massively.com/2010/02/19/allods-opens-cash-shop-prices-drive-players-insane/

Nette Preisvorstellung, bin mal gespannt was dann die wirklich interessanten Dinge dort kosten sollen.


----------



## Tic0 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte es mir ja schon...
F2P ist einfach nichts mehr als Ausbeutung. Leider springen entwickler ja immer häufiger auf das F2P Model,
was ja eigentlich kein Wunder ist... für sie scheint sichs ja zu lohnen.

Ich meine... wenn ich z.B den Artikel auf mmorpg.com lese, wo vermerkt ist das ggf. sogar das Teilnehmen
am PvP *pro Stunde 1$* kosten soll und ein Raid ebenso 13,50$ für 10 Stunden Raidzeit...
dann frage ich mich ja schon, was der mist soll.
(MMORPG.com)

Wieso führt man nicht einfach das P2P Model ein, hat seine mtl. Gebühren und kann alle Features des Spiels
geniessen und muss sich keine Taschen für 20$ kaufen, keine zusätzliche PvP & PvE Raidzeit ect...

So rühre ich das Spiel jedenfalls nicht an...


----------



## Nerdavia (20. Februar 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es mir ja schon...
> F2P ist einfach nichts mehr als Ausbeutung. Leider springen entwickler ja immer häufiger auf das F2P Model,
> was ja eigentlich kein Wunder ist... für sie scheint sichs ja zu lohnen.
> 
> ...





Na das glaube ich jetzt aber nicht mit dem Geld für PvP und PvE.....


----------



## Egooz (20. Februar 2010)

"It seems the Russians are fleeing to the EU and NA versions of the game, and dealing with the language barrier. They think Allods Online is great game, but the Russian team is ruining it with the item shop with such things as:
- Water of Life and Death (talents/skills reset) cost too much real life money.
- Death debuff lasts 30 minutes to 60 minutes, where you’re a sitting duck basically. You can only remove it with an item from the item shop.
- Charge real life *money to talk in zone chat.*
- Because it costs real life money to talk in zone chat, zone chat is dead, and groups aren’t being formed. The game feels ’single player’.
- Item shop items are giving players too much of an advantage. Such as potions that GREATLY increase the stats of a player, that is unmatched unless the opponent coughs up real life money."

http://novogradtimes.com/2010/01/23/opinion-item-shop/

Also ich weiß ja nicht....das Spiel an sich ist ja nett, aber *dieser* Shop ruinierts bevor es richtig losgeht.


----------



## Tic0 (20. Februar 2010)

Hmm, das sich der Russische Cashshop dann so vom EU Cashshop unterscheidet ist ja auch komisch.

Also, ich hab jetzt nichtmehr alles in erinnerung, aber muss man in der EU Version auch Items kaufen
um im ZonenChat sprechen zu können? Bzw trifft das mit diesem Todesdebuff auch auf die EU Version
zu?

Kann die Russen aber verstehen, das sie da keine lust drauf haben. Dafür zu Zahlen um in einen Zonen-
Chat sprechen zu können ist ja unglaublicher Unsinn. Das zerstört doch auch ungemein die Atmosphäre...
für mich gibts oft nichts störenderes an einem MMORPG, als dieses Gefühl der totenleere, was ja dann
im Chat eindeutig der Fall sein wird.

Für mich weiterhin unbegreiflich wieso man solch ein "intensives" MMORPG wie Allods Online als F2P anbietet.


----------



## Nereo (21. Februar 2010)

also ich weiss nicht genau. mir macht allods eigetlich total spaß aber wenn ich diesen ganzen kram vom cashshop usw lese

vergeht mir schon iwo die lust. diese abzocke in russland is ja echt mal extrem und wenn das hier auch so werden wird sehe

ich keine große zukunft für allods... ich finde diese itemshop qs die einem schon in den ersten 10 lvln begegnen nervig und

ziemlich nervig. auf jede zweite frage im zonechat ist die antwort "gibts im CS"  (der immo ja nichtma eingeführt ist)



im großen und ganzen kann ich nur sagen dass ich das spiel großartig finde aber dieses so hefitg verstrickte gameplay mit

dem itemshop ist einfach nur grausam und ich hoffe dass das spiel hier in europa nicht auch dadurch regelrecht zerstört wird.

MfG Nereo


----------



## Lintflas (22. Februar 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht....das Spiel an sich ist ja nett, aber *dieser* Shop ruinierts bevor es richtig losgeht.



Absolut richtig!

Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen. Irgendjemand sollte den Publisher vor sich selbst schützen. Die sind ja vollkommen durchgeknallt.
Glauben die ernsthaft, dass sie mit solchen Preismodellen Geld verdienen? Ganz sicher nicht.

Da wird gerade das genialste Free to Play-MMO aller Zeiten gegen die Wand gefahren. Das ist echt beispiellos in der Geschichte der MMOs.
Die Publisher leben scheinbar in einer Traumwelt und sollten schnellstens einen Arzt ihres Vertrauens aufsuchen. 

Hoffentlich geben die endlich mal ein offizielles Statement dazu ab, sonst können die ihre Server auch gleich wieder runterfahren und das Spiel einstampfen.



MfG


----------



## Azddel (22. Februar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen. Irgendjemand sollte den Publisher vor sich selbst schützen. Die sind ja vollkommen durchgeknallt.
> Glauben die ernsthaft, dass sie mit solchen Preismodellen Geld verdienen? Ganz sicher nicht.
> ...






Vor Kurzem warst du dir doch noch *ganz sicher*, dass die Shoppreise total kundenfreundlich angepasst werden.


Was ist passiert?


----------



## Lintflas (22. Februar 2010)

Azddel schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem warst du dir doch noch *ganz sicher*, dass die Shoppreise total kundenfreundlich angepasst werden.
> 
> 
> Was ist passiert?



Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Du kannst Dir diese Polemik also sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist vollkommen legitim, dass die Publisher auch ihr Geld verdienen wollen und müssen. 
Ich habe gesagt, dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass sie ihre Preise senken werden, da sie ansonsten nicht konkurrenzfähig sind.
Zu jenem Zeitpunkt konnte ich ja noch nicht erahnen, dass die Publisher offensichtlich nicht von dieser Welt sind.

Es ging mir eher um diese absurde [font="arial, helvetica"]6.890,00 US-Dollar-Story, die zur Zeit auf sämtlichen Online-Portalen skandiert wird, obwohl sich die Shop-Preise[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]noch in der Evaluationsphase befinden. 
[/font][font="arial, helvetica"][/font][font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font][font="arial, helvetica"]Als ich dann aber vom FoD-Problem erfuhr, und dass man praktisch (nach aktuellem Stand - wird sich aber noch ändern) für jeden Wipe bares Geld bezahlen muss, konnte ich den Unmut [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]der Community schließlich nachvollziehen.
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Dennoch kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die das letztendlich so realisieren werden. Und zum Glück wurde heute im offiziellen [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Forum endlich mal eine Meldung abgegeben, dass in den nächsten Tagen ein offizielles Statement seitens des Publishers zu erwarten ist.[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font][font="arial, helvetica"]Und trotzdem haben sie einem Fehlstart hingelegt, der seinesgleichen sucht. Mir tun nur die Programmierer leid, die ihr ganzes Herzblut in ein[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]wirklich großartiges Spiel gesteckt haben, und nun dabei zuschauen müssen, wie der Publisher es mit dilettantischem Marketing vor die Wand fährt. [/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"][/font][font="arial, helvetica"]MfG[/font]


----------



## WilliWinzig (22. Februar 2010)

Mir ist nicht klar was sich an den Shop-Preisen noch evaluieren soll.

Gier frisst Hirn. So einfach ist das. "DIE" werden sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben was die Sache Kosten soll.

Allods ist Tod bevor es losgeht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch Gut so. 
Die ersten Tage in der Open Beta waren eine totale Entäuschung.
Beginnend mit diversen Schnitzern im Design bis zur scheiss Egofucker Community.

bb Allods.


----------



## SireS (23. Februar 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar was sich an den Shop-Preisen noch evaluieren soll.
> 
> Gier frisst Hirn. So einfach ist das. "DIE" werden sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben was die Sache Kosten soll.
> 
> ...



Kurz zu Dir: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Du Allods auch nur einmal gespielt hast, sonst würdest du nicht von Schnitzern im Desing reden. Was die Community angeht ist es wie in allen MMOs, es gibt solche und solche wobei die meisten hilfsbereit sind und sich anständig verhalten in den Chats. Leider ist es bei der Masse, die sich derzeit auf dem einzigen Server tummelt, normal, daß man sich um Q-Mobs balgt und auch ein paar Leute ohne Manieren ihren Weg ins Spiel finden.

Zu Allods: Seit Anfang 2006 war ich nicht mehr so begeistert von einem MMO (damals Wow) und ich habe sie ALLE gespielt. Allods bietet eine wunderschöne Comic-Grafik, die trotzdem sehr realistisch wirkt. Wenn ich durch einen Wald laufe, dann habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, in einem Wald zu sein. Das ganze russische Flair, angefangen bei der Architektur über die Dialoge bis hin zur Einstellung der NPCs ist absolut stimmig und bringt ein Stück russischer Lebensphilosophie bei. Die Quests sind meist MMO-Standardware, allerdings erwartet man auch nichts anderes.
Das Skillsystem ist auch sehr vielfältig und man kann einen Char sehr gut individualisieren. Als FoD aufkam kippte die Stimmung in der Community und es wurde viel diskutiert. Fest steht, daß viele bereit sind, etwas Geld auszugeben um Allods spielen zu können, fest steht aber auch, daß die wenigsten mehr als für wow dafür ausgeben würde - mich eingeschlossen. Ein MMO mag noch so schön zu spielen sein, wenn der Publisher zu gierig ist und seinen Horizont nicht erkennt, wird ein MMO untergehen. Um Allods wäre es sehr schade, aber es ist halt nur ein Spiel und dafür lassen wir uns nicht melken.

Also überlegt Euch, was ihr uns zumutet, liebe Publisher, in unser aller Interesse.

LG
Sires


----------



## Seydo (23. Februar 2010)

Tja... da sieht man mal wie schnell man kunden verliert, in der Closed beta hab ich mit gewirkt, es war nicht überragend wenn man nebenbei ein vollpreis mmo spielt, aber es war solide und wuste zu gefallen, wenn man dann aber in die open beta geht, und ab level 7 mal kurz in das forum guckt und solche sachen lesen muss... da vergeht ein der spaß und das fenster vom spiel schließt sich schnell, interessant mitzubekommen wie schon im vorfeld leute vergrault werden können, besonders ich, ich bin ja eine die eigendlich sehr ausdauernt ist aber zahlen für jeden wipe?.... nein danke, bis sich da nichts offiziel ändert bleibt das spiel geschlossen


----------



## DoktorElmo (23. Februar 2010)

Wie es aussieht wird es wohl bei einer OpenBeta bleiben, die Entwickler von Allods sind zu ziemlicher Sicherheit, auch wenn gPotatoe was anderes sagt, abgesprungen. In Russland wurde das Ganze auch schon wirklich öffentlich gemacht.

"Guys if u r really do not understand what is going on, i will explain to you from Russian point of view. Firstly - original developer team stopped developing Allods Online at CBT1-2 at Russia, because Nival - company developer, merged with astrum and mail.ru, main game designer left this project because he had another point of view on this game before he could finish it, new director came, after that Allods progress stopped almost completely, mail.ru bought AstrumNival so at this point game was destroyed, because mail.ru is the most greedy russian game service platform.That explains why they cannot fix music and sounds easily, why it tooks so long of them to fix bugs, why animations are partly ruined and Kanian fem for example run through ground, and explains why there are bugs in game that were already fixed before, they just do not know the code well, and they are not capable of further Allods creation. Allods original developers and designer are working now on project that has Dota like gameplay, and that explains why you have a feeling of unfinished good game,because allods creation was stopped at Closed Russian Beta. But however they see the situation so they r trying to make the maximum profit out of game until it will be too late, because they r not capable of programming anything really new, because they have not developed this game, period. even russians not happy with shop, not even game not finished but i found myself not able to afford stuff."

http://blog.quintura.com/2009/12/01/its-official-mail-ru-merges-with-astrum-online-entertainment/


Das Spiel hatte echt Potential, bloß kommt das neue Entwicklerteam kaum mit dem Code zurecht und es wird komplett zerstört.



In Russland wurde mit dem neuen Patch die Dauer des FoD´s um mehr als das doppelte erhöht (Stackt jetzt bis zu 2h!),
die Manaregeneration bei Manaklassen gleichmal komplett rausgepatcht.

gPotatoe sieht nicht ein das ihre Preise um einiges zu hoch sind.
Im offiziellen Forum wurde die Kritk zum Thema FoD und die Diskussion über Alternativen völlig ignoriert
Von gPotatoe gibt es seit dem Start der OB auf der deutschen Allods Seite keine News, keine Informationen über kommende Patches(wenn ich mir die so anschau, ist es wohl aber besser so!).
Niemand weiß wirklich bescheid wie es weitergeht.
Allods ohne FoD, mit Itemshop, indem man sich EP Tränke, Mounts, Taschen und von mir aus auch Teile fürs Schiff die dann auch etwas teurer sein können, kaufen kann, das wäre ein super Hit.
Wie es momentan aussieht überlebt das Spiel nichtmal die Open Beta Phase, die russischen Server sind leer.

mfg


----------



## SireS (23. Februar 2010)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht wird es wohl bei einer OpenBeta bleiben, die Entwickler von Allods sind zu ziemlicher Sicherheit, auch wenn gPotatoe was anderes sagt, abgesprungen. In Russland wurde das Ganze auch schon wirklich öffentlich gemacht.
> 
> "Guys if u r really do not understand what is going on, i will explain to you from Russian point of view. Firstly - original developer team stopped developing Allods Online at CBT1-2 at Russia, because Nival - company developer, merged with astrum and mail.ru, main game designer left this project because he had another point of view on this game before he could finish it, new director came, after that Allods progress stopped almost completely, mail.ru bought AstrumNival so at this point game was destroyed, because mail.ru is the most greedy russian game service platform.That explains why they cannot fix music and sounds easily, why it tooks so long of them to fix bugs, why animations are partly ruined and Kanian fem for example run through ground, and explains why there are bugs in game that were already fixed before, they just do not know the code well, and they are not capable of further Allods creation. Allods original developers and designer are working now on project that has Dota like gameplay, and that explains why you have a feeling of unfinished good game,because allods creation was stopped at Closed Russian Beta. But however they see the situation so they r trying to make the maximum profit out of game until it will be too late, because they r not capable of programming anything really new, because they have not developed this game, period. even russians not happy with shop, not even game not finished but i found myself not able to afford stuff."
> 
> ...




Also den Blog-Eintrag nehm ich nicht so ernst. Das sind im besten Fall Infos aus dritter Hand gemischt mit persönlichem Frust. ES kursieren schon länger Gerüchte darüber und man sieht, daß es trotzdem weiter läuft. Es hängt auch zuviel Geld daran, als daß die sich leisten könnten, das ganze zu versauen. Einfach mal abwarten, was passiert und bis dahin schön zocken ^^


----------



## Lintflas (23. Februar 2010)

Die Aussage, dass das neue Entwickler-Team angeblich nicht mit dem Programm-Code zurechtkommt, ist reine Mutmaßung der amerikanischen Community gewesen.
Fakt ist, dass die Entwickler sich in den nächsten Tagen offiziell äußern werden. Und dann werden wir hoffentlich auch erfahren, was wirklich los ist.

Die Tatsache, dass das Spiel trotz der Übernahme durch ein anderes Entwickler-Team in die Open Beta gekommen ist, sollte uns jedenfalls Hoffnung geben.


MfG


----------



## marion9394 (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Ihr!

Habe das Spiel übers Wochenede mal angespielt. Wow - gar nicht so übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hatte so ziemlich gar keine Erwartungen an das Spiel gesetzt. 
Grafik finde ich echt gelungen. Architektur und Städte finde ich noch recht ungewohnt - ist halt russisch. Nicht schlecht - aber ungewohnt. 

Bin jetzt Stufe 8 Druide, folgende Sachen sind mir aufgefallen

den shop mal vorweg, ich finde das gar nicht so schlimm das man sowas allgemein einführt, für ein Mount / Pet mal geld auszugeben habe ich im Wow auch schon mal gemacht...

+ Schöne moderne Grafik, schöne Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten des Avatars... 
+ Gutes Gameplay, Gute Story - endlich mal was anderes

finde allerdings das es einige Punkte gibt die einem den Spielspaß ordentlich versauen (als vertüddelter und verhätschelter wow spieler ganz besonders)

- die einlade Funktion ist zum Kotzen! was es da am Seelen-Raid / Terror-Hörnchen fü r Probleme mit der Laderei gab!! Man sollte den Char den man einladen möchte im chat anklichen können, und dann laden. mit dem INV-Befehl ist das bissl ungut gelöst (vorallem weil es dann auch noch groß geschrieben sein muss)
- die leute sind teilweise genauso ekelhaft wie im wow, aber das ist wohl überall so hab ich gemerkt.
- die quests und level-aufstige sind SEHR langatmig. ich habe glaube einen ganzen tag gespielt nur um auf level 8 zu kommen... aber vielleicht bin ich da von wow inzischen verwöhnt, in hdro war es auch nicht sooo schlimm. kann aber geschmackssache sein
- questlogs: ich les die gerne durch^^ wenn ich grad lese und den jemand anders anspricht ist mein log weg-.-
- also alles in allem sachen die man in griff kriegen KÖNNTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- die Tasche ist schon arg klein

Kann mir einer das mit dem FoD erklären? Habe bis jetzt erlich gesacht noch nicht so viele beträge durchgeackert... Was ist das? Warum braucht man Geld wenn man strirbt? War auch schon mal tot im spiel... hm kommt das später oder habe ich das nicht überrissen?

Danke euch


----------



## SireS (24. Februar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr!
> 
> Habe das Spiel übers Wochenede mal angespielt. Wow - gar nicht so übel
> 
> ...




FoD bedeutet Fear of Death und ist ein Debuff, den du ab lvl15 erhälst, sobald Du stirbst. Dieser Debuff vermindert Deine Fähigkeit ähnlich wie der wow-debuff wenn Du Dich beim Geistheiler wiederbelebst. Leider ist es auf den letzten Stufen so, daß dieser Debuff recht lange anhält. Auf lvl40 (Höchststufe atm) dauert er 51 Minuten an. Dagegen gibt es verschiedene Mittel. Einmal kannst Du Dir im CS Parfum kaufen, daß den Debuff von Dir nimmt. Zum anderen kannst Du Dir Myhrre beim Händler besorgen. In Rußland haben sich die Leute an den Debuff gewöhnt und die meisten haben sich damit abgefunden, daß sie ein bißchen farmen müssen für Myhrre bspw. Ist ein bißchen wie in wow - beim Raiden fallen ja dort auch Kosten an für Fläschen, Reparaturkosten usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE:
Auf der Homepage der renommierten Game-Blogger von Keen&Graev finden sich neue Informationen aus erster Hand. Demnach bestreitet GPotatoe NA, daß das ursprüngliche, russische Entwicklerteam von Allods nicht mehr an seinem MMO arbeitet. Weiterhin ist die Rede davon, die momentanen Preisstrukturen des CS drastisch zu senken. Das Original findet Ihr hier:

Originalmeldung


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Der pala ist seltsam O.o

bis lvl 9 hab ich fast überhaupt keinen schaden gemacht.. und jetzt bekomm ich ne fähigkeit die normal immer 80 schaden gemacht hat.
und jetzt kommt auf einmal ein crit mit 284 dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt krank.


----------

